# Apart from all worlds.



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 14, 2007)

OnlytheStrong:

Mykeal sat in his apartment wallowing in self pity,  So wrapped up in his thoughts was he that he never even noticed the shift.  The shift was subtle from his point of view.  His entire apartment transposed with that of his double on another world.   It was 2 more days before he left the room and began to notice the differences immediately.    Everything was increadably different.   I looked like 50 years ago.   He half expected to see I love lucy on black and white Tv, but instead the shop window showed Deal or No Deal.   Wait, Deal or No Deal is hosted by X-J-7 the impartial robot judge.   Something is seriously wrong here.

After a week of searching he found is answer, history had changed.   The Japanese didn't buy the west coast, the Sudan wasn't ruled by a ruthless warbot, this was a strange world indeed.

This first shift Mykeal experienced was subtle, he hardly even felt it.   But it sent out ripples, vibrating out into the multiverse, for all to see if they knew what to look for.    The next shift was not subtle and he definitely felt it.   

Sitting in his room pouring over the internet Mykeal heard a noise, and looked up but even as he looked up it was too late.    A 7 foot tall hole in space and time tore itself open beside him.  Bright blue static poured from it defying logic.   As he looked 3 men stepped forth and 2 trained rifles on him.  2 small darts pierced his skin and the world went black.  



Dr.Zombie

Karg steeled himself against what he knew was coming.  He knew he couldn't win but he would make them pay dearly before they took him.  He could hear the humans approaching, just coming into view.  Then, with a crack of thunder and a flash of light, it felt like the ground fell out from beneath him.   In fact, it did.   Karg tumbled, rocks crashing down around him, he fell to ground on a rocky slope.

Looking around Karg no longer heard or saw the humans, The ground he walked on cracked and crunched beneath his feet, the rocks were made of a yellow crystal.   Overhead shone a red burning sun.  After exploring for 3 days he found enticing looking fruit on a blue plant, that hissed and ran from him as he approached.

On the 4th day he killed and ate one of these plants, he was sick all the following day.   So resigned to his fate for a second time after escaping the first Karg sat down to die.   2 days later the strangely dressed humans came over the hill.     They fired several darts at Karg before he slipped unconscious.

Sharuyi 

Vela had just woken up for the day when unusual things began to happen. Items began to disappear from view, other items appearing out of nowhere.  As Vela gathered her weapons and gear preparing for some bizarre attack the whole world went white.  As she shifted through superspace advanced technology was deployed to snatch her fall and pull her away.

Blackrat

Jacques de Polignac saluted the emperor mere moments before being caught up in a glow. When the glow subsided Jacques found himself still standing in the throne room still in paris, but alone and deserted.  It was cold, frost and ice hung from the throne.  

A tear of blue glowing static forced it's way into the world 3 men stepped through the tear and approached him.   The man in the center spoke as the other 2 raised rifles.  "Bonjour, Soyez à l'aise cela va démanger."   As Jacques blacked out he thought,"He was write that did sting."

Relique du Madde

Pale Jaguar sat in her cell, Naiya laid it's head on her lap the spanish were not brave enough to keep it from her cell.. Looking to the gods to free her and deliver her back to her people.    A strange brown light flooded the Spanish fort, she heard scream and shrieks   As the light faded she found herself no longer in a cell.  She still sat on hard stone but this time a huge metal beast roared at her, screaming and streaking its low pitched roar.  She pulled herself from the stone river the metal beasts kept themselves confined to, and hid in the shadows trying to make sense of all the strange lights and armored monsters.  She managed to calm Naiya enough to keep it at her side.

She prayed to her gods, she prayed to the god of the spanish even.

The tracking technology was being refined, but hers was a long shift.   They couldn't pull her during the slide.   No matter.

A tear of blue static opened in the earth directly below Pale Jaguar and Naiya, dropping them both into who knows where.


Douane

When Keane N. Sorutu's world began to fail, he witnessed it first hand    Keane didn't fall from his world early in the destruction.   He heald witness to reports of massive destruction world wide.   Whole cities simply vanished replaced by a fog so thick no one could see in, no technology could penetrate it.   Anyone venturing in to explore were lost in a hollow sucking sound and never returned.   When the fog swallowed the moon and then the sun.  Mass panic gripped the darkened earth, chaos and destruction follow.  Mankind turned on itself. 

Keane watched as the fog approached, swallowing building after building, It advanced on him.   Then, something sucked him in from behind.

ALL:   You find yourself in a clean white room, with lights and sensors on the walls.   The  man standing before you speaks and you hear his voice echo in several different languages.

"I'm sure your all very confused. It was necessary to bring you here, soon we'll return you to someplace very familiar to you. But I must tell you, your entire world is gone. My people learned many years ago that our world was not alone. There are an infinite number of earths each lain atop one another, each different in some subtle ways, some not so subtle ways. Something, or possibly someone, is destroying the walls between these worlds. As the walls break down things are thrown out and finally the world is gone. You were thrown from your respective worlds, We brought you here to find out why in our race to stop this before all worlds are destroyed."




OOC:  Welcome to the game sorry it took me so long,    Thank you all for playing.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 14, 2007)

OOC: Are we all in the same room? I assume so but am uncertain. If not I'll modify this later.

Jacques looks around him in amazement. He is quite taken back by the huge creature standing next to him. *"Mon Dieu!"* he mutters as he takes a step back seeing the ogre. He repeats as he hears the mad man recite the most outrageous story he has ever heard. *"Mon Dieu! You are crazy to think I would believe such a facade. Where am I? Really?"*


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 14, 2007)

The ogre loks at the man in white.
"* I will not be your slave, human. Why should I care if your world is destroyed. After all, you destroyred mine."*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 14, 2007)

Mykael didn't even notice the other people, he just sat there, trying to figure out what had happened. When the voice rang out, he was stunned. It made sense, barely. He always believed that universes overlapped, but...........

He snapped to with a start, _Holy crap, that thing is huge!_ He sat there too shocked to move. _It-it-it's an ogre! He shouldn't exist!_

"If the voice is telling the truth, then they did not destroy our worlds. But.... jumping dimensions.........." he simply let his voice trail off. This was alot to absorb.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 14, 2007)

Dizzy from the strange 'falling' sensation, Vela sits up and looks around. Almost immediately she tenses and dark pigmented stripes appear on her slightly tawny skin. In the wild, this was a natural reaction to fear or aggression...the stripes would break up her outline in the tall grass and give her a chance to hide and assess the situation; be it to stalk or to flee. Now it just reinforced the vaguely leonine aspect of her long, bristly hair and yellow, catlike eyes.

She dismissed the Pure's words of worlds almost immediately...not merely confusing but nonsensical. There were stories among the scavengers and scouts that frequented the fringes of Clade territory. Stories of tracked or hovering vehicles that would chase people down and swallow them up never to be seen again. Vela had never believed the tales...acts of aggression like that would be acts of war, and impossible to conceal. Now she wasn't so sure. The outrage of the others made it seem plausible that this was some kind of experiment or test.

Except the others looked to be Pures too...except for the big one. Vela didn't recognize his clade, but it might be something new. Some heavy labor augment, maybe...massive musculature, hulking physique that hinted at skeletal upgrades. And he'd said something about how humans had destroyed his world. Vela had heard there was a growing transhumanist movement in the central regions...more and more clades were declaring themselves posthuman rather than human variants. Better than human. Beyond human.

It was one reason she preferred being on her own, in the wilds. No politics. No mess. No...complications.

Until now.

When a lull falls, she inquires in her accented English, "What do you plan to do with us?"

_My hands are free...what do they think I am? A child?_


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 14, 2007)

Pale Jaguar held tightly onto Naiya as the jaguar growled at the man.  Unlike her animal companion, whose terror manifested as agression, Pale Jaguar found herself bewildered at the situation.  She wondered if what she saw was real or if she one of the Spaniards within the fort was using magic against her.  From what she knew, there was only one way to tell...

Pale Jaguar stood up, ordered Naiya to follow and then walked towards one of the walls and ran her hand along it hoping to feel the cold damp stone of her cell.  After a moment, she withdrew her hand as she realized she was not within the fort.  

She began to panic and nervously began to walk around the others within the room as she studied them a predictor would study its prey.  She wondered what language they spoke and if they, like the Spanish Priests who accompanied the conquistadors, knew Latin.  

She then turned to the man who claimed that her world was destroyed, and spoke to him in latin, "What you say is false: The world can not have been destroyed!  The end of the current baktun has not come to pass and the oracle at Tikal has seen the world that exists beyond the ending of the fourth world... and this is not what she saw!"

"If you are a servant of your gods, then answer my questions without trickery... Where are we? What magic did you use to bring us here?"


----------



## Douane (Dec 15, 2007)

Keane dropped instinctively into a defensive crouch before he started surveying the room and the others present. Though it didn't show on his impassive face, their appearance did suprise him to a certain degree. Even with all the rumours and theories he had never seen human mutations such as the big one and the striped woman. But some of the abominations that had plagued Fort Flag had also seemed strange, even impossible, by the old standards of Mother Nature. The smaller woman spoke a language Keane had never heard before and wasn't exactly dressed appropriately for the nuclear winter wasteland the Last War had left behind. And her cat was certainly riled ... The other man seemed to be a Quebecois ... or a Frenchman, perhaps, considering his gaudy dress. But Europe, or the rest of the world for that matter, had fared no better in the War than the GUS did, which made this whole thing "interesting", to say the very least.


Turning his head back to the man who had spoken first, he asked the obvious question:

*"Where am I then?"*


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 16, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> OOC: Are we all in the same room? I assume so but am uncertain. If not I'll modify this later.



  OOC:  Yes you are.



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> *"Mon Dieu! You are crazy to think I would believe such a facade. Where am I? Really?"*




"You are in the Nexus, this is a Research facility perched precariously outside of the all dimensions.   From this location we study and monitor the multiverse. "  He speaks to you in a strange form but it is obviously English, you also here these words echo about the room in French, Spanish and Italian amoung others.



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> The ogre loks at the man in white.
> "* I will not be your slave, human. Why should I care if your world is destroyed. After all, you destroyred mine."*




"We are not the cause of your world's destruction, nor any other.  The humans that destroyed your world have been destroyed as well now.  We seek to find the source of this destruction so we can stay it's hand."   He speaks in the language of your human captors



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "What do you plan to do with us?"




"We no longer plan to do anything to you, our tests are done, yet unfortuinatly we are no closer to finding the cause.   A ranger will escort each of you to a world simular to the one in which you were born.  In other words you are free to go."



			
				Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Pale Jaguar spoke to him in latin, "What you say is false: The world can not have been destroyed!  The end of the current baktun has not come to pass and the oracle at Tikal has seen the world that exists beyond the ending of the fourth world... and this is not what she saw!"
> 
> "If you are a servant of your gods, then answer my questions without trickery... Where are we? What magic did you use to bring us here?"




The man listens to you with his hand to his ear. then he responds to you in strange words you do not understand. but the walls echo his words in Latin and the spanish words familiar to your childhood.  "I'm sorry to tell you young lady, but your preists were wrong as preists so often are.  Your world has indead been destroyed.   I have already answered the where, this is the Nexus, and we use no magic.   But our technology allows us to do things that seem magical to you."



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> *"Where am I then?"*




"This is the Nexus, think of it as a watchtower, for all of everything." He speaks in English, and his words echo in German and French amoung other languages you do not understand.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 16, 2007)

Pale Jaguar's eyes betrayed the sorrow that the man's response bestowed upon her being.  She glanced to the others for a moment as she offered a whispered prayer in Mayan.  As she prayed, she hoped that her words would guide the souls of those who died on on their journey towards the underworld or the Spanish God's paradise.

As she finished her prayer she turned to the man with defiance as she responded in Mayan. "The priests are not be wrong.  They say the world was destroyed and rebuilt four times.  Since you say my world was destroyed then I must find the gods and have them rebuild my world. Take me to them, so I may appease them..."

She got onto her knees as she began to beg in Spanish, "Take me to where my gods are. I want them to make the world."


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 16, 2007)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> Pale Jaguar's eyes betrayed the sorrow that the man's response bestowed upon her being.  She glanced to the others for a moment as she offered a whispered prayer in Mayan.  As she prayed, she hoped that her words would guide the souls of those who died on on their journey towards the underworld or the Spanish God's paradise.
> 
> As she finished her prayer she turned to the man with defiance as she responded in Mayan. "The priests are not be wrong.  They say the world was destroyed and rebuilt four times.  Since you say my world was destroyed then I must find the gods and have them rebuild my world. Take me to them, so I may appease them..."




"Our database does not have your language on file, I do not understand your words."




			
				Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> She got onto her knees as she began to beg in Spanish, "Take me to where my gods are. I want them to make the world."




"There is more than one world, there are as many worlds as you might see grains of sand on the shore of the sea.    Each world is a little different but many so similar that you would not know the difference, we will take you to one of those."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 16, 2007)

Mykael simply sits there, letting the strange words bounce around in his mind. _"My world is gone..........."_ seemed to reappear with some frequency in his mind. 

"If the Nexus is concerned with our worlds destruction, is it fair to assume that your destruction runs along side ours? Is there any way I can look around in this place? I'm somewhat of a fan of technology."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2007)

Vela scowls, letting her sharp canines show in an unconscious signal of warning. Quickly she takes in the reactions of the others and tries to sort through it.

_Fellow prisoners, or confederates?_

There were problems either way. For fellow prisoners, their reactions seemed mild...and there was the issue of most of them being, by all appearances, just as much 'pures' as their captor. Would they take their own? Why?

But if they were confederates, why bother with all the different languages? And the varying skin tones...ethnicity was an artifact of Earth's past. It was overwhelmed by genetic upgrades, and there just weren't enough Pures to keep genetic ethnic groups separated. And the variation in personal equipment between them...

Then again, if the aim was to try to get her to believe that ridiculous story, they could do worse... But WHY? What possible motivation could there be for trying to convince her of that?

Taking the direct approach, she says to him, "Why did you bother saving me? Any of us? What do you want from us?"


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 16, 2007)

*"Cre Dieu"* Jacques mumbles as he listens the man. This man obviously believes in what he speaks of. Jacques takes a better look around of the others. A strange woman with stripes like those of a tiger. She was only a little less scary than the huge brute. Two males. Strange clothing and equipment. Most of them spoke in english. Maybe this was a plan of the Brits to start a war. That seems unlikely though. Then his attention comes to the girl with her pet beast. She spoke in latin and then in spanish. And she did indeed look like a spaniard. Jacques's skill in either language wasn't too good but he managed to decipher that the girl was almost panicking. He walks down to her and speaks in spanish. *"Young lady, there is no need to be scared. As a spaniard you are under the protection of Great French Empire and my duty as Garde de la Manche is to give you any protection I can."*


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 16, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Mykael simply sits there, letting the strange words bounce around in his mind. _"My world is gone..........."_ seemed to reappear with some frequency in his mind.
> 
> "If the Nexus is concerned with our worlds destruction, is it fair to assume that your destruction runs along side ours? Is there any way I can look around in this place? I'm somewhat of a fan of technology."





"It is quite possible that the Nexus will be destroyed as well, we do not know.  Even if it survives everyone here lives and has family on one of those worlds out there. I suppose we could let you look around before you leave, under supervision of course.  At times like these it's always useful to recruit new rangers."






			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Why did you bother saving me? Any of us? What do you want from us?"




"Well, saving you was not truely our goal.   You represent material ejected from your worlds before it's destruction. and we needed to scan living and unliving ejected material for simularities in quantum resonences.   We've found no source of destruction but possibly we've found how to predict what world is next."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 16, 2007)

Mykael stands and begins looking for the door, Yes, yes the rangers. Who are they? Where's the door? Hm............ Who's going to guide my tour? he rambles.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2007)

_"Well, saving you was not truely our goal. You represent material ejected from your worlds before it's destruction. and we needed to scan living and unliving ejected material for simularities in quantum resonences. We've found no source of destruction but possibly we've found how to predict what world is next."_

Babble. Gobbledeygook. But she wasn't smelling any malice. The fear and confusion of her fellows was thick in the air, but aggression...not so much. As Vela relaxed a bit, the darker stripes faded from her face and bodysuit. The garment had the look of some kind of thick, slightly rough leather with small carapaces over the major joints; shoulders, elbows and knees. Despite having no apparent joints or folds to allow movement, it stretched and contracted effortlessly to match the movements of its host.

As much as Vela hated to admit it, there HAD been a strange moment before things had gone white, hadn't there? When things had been..._changing_ around her. One moment the fire was there, the next it was long extinguished. Her bedroll was open, then it was rolled and ready to go. Then -missing-. 

Was that what he meant by 'material ejected from your worlds?'

"I don't understand," Vela says slowly, getting up off the bed to stand next to it. "Why were we 'ejected'? What's happened to everything else? The people I know. The things that aren't with me."


----------



## Douane (Dec 16, 2007)

Keane smiled condescendingly at the Frenchman's (and what else could he be) behaviour as he rose back to his feet. He rememebered all those theories about how isolated groups would go through some sort of social degeneration, but back to the Middle Ages was nothing but laughable. Into another corner of his mind he noted the fact that Inuit was not one of the languages kept hearing, for whatever reasons.

*"If you are searching for a reason why our Earth is gone: There is nothing mysterious to it ... We did it on our own." *To emphasize his words Keane clanged his armored fist against the massive Tesla rifle slung atop his backpack behind his head.

*"But if there are truly other worlds, ... other Earths out there, I have to ask what you are? According to your own words, you live outside any of these Earths. "My people" - not "we on our Earth". "We study ... we test". You are not even human, are you?"*


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 16, 2007)

Pale Jaguar hung her head down towards the ground and the hopelessness of the situation began to take hold.  There was no escape.  The man could help them flee to another world, but that one would also be doomed.  Neither the gods nor the man's technology could prevent the destruction of countless worlds.  The only options they had were to run from whatever was destroying the worlds or to hunt it.  

Fortunately, she knew that even if the gods failed to prevent the world from being destroyed, they would praise her if she at least tried to stop the next world from being meeting the her world's fate.  Maybe, if she was able to stop one world from being destroyed, she might be a way to rebuild her world...

As she was about to tell the man her thoughts, the Frenchman approached and began to speak to her.  She understood most of what he said, and found herself blushing as she responded in Spanish. "The conquistadors lie to you: I am not Spanish.  I am Mayan.  I am Ix Sak B'alam, Lady Pale Jaguar.  I do not need protection."

She then got to her feet and quickly glanced at the others before giving the man her reply to his offer in latin. "The fate you offer pleases me as much as dry sand pleases a fish.  I will not escape to the next world, hide from the owl, and wait for him to devourer the next world.  I will not do that.  If I am to die, then would rather die hunting the owl."


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 17, 2007)

Jacques listens at the young woman with confusion. Mayan? Conquistadors? That was what, 600 years ago? That would mean these strange people told the thruth. He could barely decipher the general meaning of her spoken holy language and he speaks in spanish out of politeness towards the girl, but adresses the man in white. *"IF what you say is true, then this girl is right. My emperor is dead. The royal family is dead. The Great French Empire is no more. There is no meaning in my existence. I need a cause and what greater cause than to save other's from my fate. Vive le Roi!"*


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 17, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Mykael stands and begins looking for the door, Yes, yes the rangers. Who are they? Where's the door? Hm............ Who's going to guide my tour? he rambles.




The man in the lab coat looks at Mykael talking to himself and wonders if he's expected to respond.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I don't understand," Vela says slowly, getting up off the bed to stand next to it. "Why were we 'ejected'? What's happened to everything else? The people I know. The things that aren't with me."




"At this time we are not completely certain why material is ejected.  As the dimension breaks down the stability of the transdimensional matrixs begins to weaken and flex.   This flexing makes holes in the transdimentional matrix through which random material slips through in either direction.   Our own technology relies on a more refined controlled expression of the same effect.    As for the final fate of that which is destoryed, we do not know." The man definately seems surprised be feilding so many questions from peoples he appears to have not given much thought.



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> *"But if there are truly other worlds, ... other Earths out there, I have to ask what you are? According to your own words, you live outside any of these Earths. "My people" - not "we on our Earth". "We study ... we test". You are not even human, are you?"*




"I assure you, I am human.  I live at 78th St. and Hudson Ave. in New York City.    One of my colleages here actually lives only a few blocks from my address, but in the city of New Amsterdam. a good 70 tangents away.   But we work here in the Nexus, The Nexus does not exist on Earth, any earth.  It exists outside of the dimensions and it's people are made of of those from many worlds."



			
				Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> She then got to her feet and quickly glanced at the others before giving the man her reply to his offer in latin. "The fate you offer pleases me as much as dry sand pleases a fish.  I will not escape to the next world, hide from the owl, and wait for him to devourer the next world.  I will not do that.  If I am to die, then would rather die hunting the owl."






			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> *"IF what you say is true, then this girl is right. My emperor is dead. The royal family is dead. The Great French Empire is no more. There is no meaning in my existence. I need a cause and what greater cause than to save other's from my fate. Vive le Roi!"*




The man is genuinely surprised.  "This is unprecidented. We've never had so many seek to join the Rangers.  The typical process involves us seeking out those that have already discovered dimensional travel on their own without our help."  

The man thinks to himself for a moment.  "I'll need to speak to my superiors.  You should wait here as our translation services to not work outside of this room.   I will return shortly."    With this the man in the lab coat exits through a door at the front of the room, and your small group is now alone in the room.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 17, 2007)

Mykael reaches into his pocket and pulls out a small notepad and a pen. He walks around the room, taking notes about the dimensions of the room, the materials that could of been possibly used. "Very nice. I would very much like to meet whoever built this. He finally remembers the man in the lab jacket and turns to address him, except the man is gone. Well darn, did I miss my chance? He turns to the hulking humanoid figure and asks, "Excuse me, where did that man in the lab jacket go to? He pauses momentarily and adds, "Don't mean to be rude, but what are you? Cybernetic upgrades perhaps? I haven't seen one as large as you.....ever.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 17, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Mykael reaches into his pocket and pulls out a small notepad and a pen. He walks around the room, taking notes about the dimensions of the room, the materials that could of been possibly used. "Very nice. I would very much like to meet whoever built this. He finally remembers the man in the lab jacket and turns to address him, except the man is gone. Well darn, did I miss my chance? He turns to the hulking humanoid figure and asks, "Excuse me, where did that man in the lab jacket go to? He pauses momentarily and adds, "Don't mean to be rude, but what are you? Cybernetic upgrades perhaps? I haven't seen one as large as you.....ever.




The ogre bares his incisors, frustration clearly visible on his large face. "*What is this. More torture? I don't understand this human babble. Will you lock me up again in a cage?"*
He moves with his back against the wall, and looks at the rest, one by one. Slowly realisation dawns on his face.

"*You are prisoners too, are you not? They captured you. You do not wear the uniform of the senatus populusque romanus. I fought the barbarians in the colliseum. You are like them, no?*"

He looks at the high-tech equipment, and at the humans.

"*We must fight them together. We might escape. Better to die free men then to live as slaves. Will you help?*"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2007)

"I am no barbarian," Vela says coolly, "and I know nothing of a Colosseum where barbarians fight."

She looks at the door that he had left through.

"I don't understand all of what he said, but...I think I'll wait to hear more before I act. If they wanted nothing more than to hold us captive, it would have been easy enough to chain us to these beds."


----------



## Douane (Dec 18, 2007)

DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> "I assure you, I am human.  I live at 78th St. and Hudson Ave. in New York City.    One of my colleages here actually lives only a few blocks from my address, but in the city of New Amsterdam. a good 70 tangents away.   But we work here in the Nexus, The Nexus does not exist on Earth, any earth.  It exists outside of the dimensions
> and it's people are made of of those from many worlds."




Keane grinned broadly in reply. *"New York was taken out by a Treptow device. Multiple warheads, 10 Megatons each. Not really a good place to live these days. ... But I'm sure I'll get my answers in time."*

As he listened to the mutated giant and what appeared to be some sort of egghead, Keane shook his head, yawned openly and put his back to a wall before sliding it down into a sitting position on the floor. Closing his eyes he tilted his head back to rest on the rifle and let his other sense take over. 

*"Great idea that, fighting your way out of a room you know nothing about against people you know nothing about to escape to ... somewhere I don't know nothing about. Calm down, big boy, there's nothing to be won here by acting hasty."*


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 18, 2007)

Pale Jaguar glanced from the Frenchmen towards the three who spoke with the 'giant'.  Without the use of the man's technology, she was able to communicate with the Frenchman, but she was worried that once they leave she would not be able to communicate with many people. At least, when she was a captive of the conquistadors, the missionaries knew magic which allowed her to communicate with them.  However, this was an entirely a different situation since she did not think that the man's people were interested in teaching her their language.

She closed her eyes as she spoke in Latin and  hoped that the man's technology would translate her statement.. "We are not captives.  Captives never are allowed to keep their weapons.  When the conquistadors captured me they stripped me of my weapons, but  only gave them back because their holy men wanted to learn the ways of my people.  The others in my war-band were not allowed to keep their weapons.  Some of them were made into slaves, and the others were tortured and killed." She sat on the floor then glanced towards the Frenchman. "I suspect they gave me special treatment because they believed I was their Governor's daughter... But that does not stop me from hating them.."

"If they are like the conquistadors, then I do not think we are captives.  They either want to study us.. or they desire to use us as part of their war band."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2007)

"As long as we're all here, we may as well know each other's names," Vela decides. If this was a sham, she'd ride it out and see. If not...then she wasn't sure what she'd do...but she'd work it out.

"I'm Vela. Tigren six, predatory. I'm in reclamation."

Oddly, just going through something as utterly ordinary as self-identifying helped ease some of the tension that was bunching up in her muscles.

(OOC - Thanks, GM. Edited. )


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 20, 2007)

{OOC: This room translates.... English, German, Spanish, Russian, French, Latin, Japanese, Chinese, Greek, Swahili and Hindi into all the rest of those, so your fine... in here}


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 20, 2007)

( Drat.   Since I didn't mention which Language Pale Jaguar spoke I was going to play it off that she accidentally spoke in Mayan instead of Latin or Spanish... That way when the room translated Pale Jaguar's response to Vela, it would have been a wtf moment.)


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2007)

(who's Vera? If you mean me, I edited my post...)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 20, 2007)

Mykael listens to the less than formal introductions with passing interest. He is still too concerned with what this place is or what kind of technology they have here. He couldn't wait to find out.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 20, 2007)

(My brain's on vacation.  I've been switching r's and l's all day today...)

In Spanish, "I am Ix Sak B'alam, Lady Pale Jaguar. I am a healer on the island of Cozumel."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 20, 2007)

[sblock=Darwin] Um....... since I'm basically a computer, can I translate what they are saying? It just hit me that maybe I could. Anyway, I'll stick to whatever you tell me  [/sblock]


----------



## Douane (Dec 20, 2007)

Keane doesn't even bother to open his eyes as he adds his own piece.

"Cooler heads prevailed. Wise decision, that.

I am Keane Sorutu, 2nd Lieutenant in the Greater United States of North America Armed Forces, commanding officer of CAT Team 16, commanding officer of CIF 4 as recognized by the United World Government and, as of latest, acting governor of the Fort Flag community.

Well, that's about that. Next one, please."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 20, 2007)

Aw yes, well that would mean I'm next huh? My name is Mykael. No fancy titles for me, no sir. I am, er..........was involved in cybernetics. I guess I still am. No sense in letting all that stuff go to waste. Perhaps someone will need my skills, yes, my skills are important...... Mykael slowly fades into a mumble as he rambles on to himself.


----------



## Douane (Dec 21, 2007)

Casually flicking an eye open, Keane Sorutu turned his head towards the man he had already marked as an egghead. Though his earlier guess had just been proved correct, Keane hadn't really counted on this despicable trade being his forte. In fact, he had been dearly hoping to have left that particular mess behind him.

"You don't look much like a Cyber-Soldier, so I'll guess you are one of those brainiacs coming up with _cool_ ideas for them, then?"


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 21, 2007)

The man in the lab coat returns and this time he has another man with him.  The other man is tall with short dark hair and dark skin.  He is dressed in grey traveling clothes with plenty of tools and pockets.

"I've spoken to my superiors and we're going to give you a try, but we have to act quick.  You will be with Ranger Jacob Tennon. I'll let him explain what is going on." the man in the lab coat says refering to the other man.

"Hello, No time for formalities.  We have received a distress call from Dimension H57-J19-B52.  One of the Dimensions in our alliance.  They have been experiencing the first symptoms of the disolved and are requesting our help in stopping the disolve or evacuation."   He begins to hand out a small electronic buttons with clips on them.   "These are paratransponders, and will allow us to track you through superspace, just in case anything happens.   We will step through, investigate, keep the populous calm and begin evacuating VIPs to H37-J20-B50."    He points a remote control looking device at the wall and a tear in space opens up a few feet away.  The tear is filled with a strange blue static.  "Any Questions?"


----------



## Douane (Dec 21, 2007)

"Hola, Padrone! Are you trying to force-recuit me, or what?" Keane  inquires from his sitting position, the sudden turn of events getting nothing more than a short wink out of him.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 21, 2007)

Before the men walk in Jacques too introduces himself. *"Jacques de Polignac, bodyguard to his majesty, Emperor Napoleon XI of the Great French Empire."*

As the men walk in Jacques takes the thingy and nods. *"No matter what this is really about I want to see for myself what it is these lunatics talk of. If they are sane and right, they need all the help they can get, if not, this should be amusing at the least."* He reply in french.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 21, 2007)

Vela takes the offered device mainly through force of habit.

She then says, "I have a question. What are you -talking about-? A second ago I woke up here, listened to some 'explanation' that was half gibberish and half ludicrous, and just as I was starting to _maybe_ understand, you throw a...a..what is this thing anyway? Some kind of badge at me and ask if I have questions?"

She points a taloned finger at the first man who'd addressed them. "He just got done telling me...all of us...that Earth was _destroyed_. How am I...how can...I don't even know what to SAY to that! But I won't just be...dusted off like this! I don't know if I'm your prisoner or your guest, but I am not your servant!"

With that Vela drops the device onto the floor and folds her arms defiantly.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 21, 2007)

Cyber-soldier? Oh yes, I did create a few of those. You may make fun of me now, but remember your word when your life is in danger. Yes, it's bound to happen sometime. Medicine and cybernetics. Not too different, nope. Trained in both really. Pretty good at them too............. 


---------------------------------------------------------------

Mykael listens to the new man's statement with wonder. We get to travel through dimensions? Amazing. Who are these VIP's you were talking about?


[sblock=Darwin] Decide any on whether or not my computer brain can decode all these languages once we get out of this room?[/sblock]


----------



## Douane (Dec 21, 2007)

"Hrrrn," Keane groans as he slowly (and awkwardly) gets up again. "Don't worry your head off, oh _pretty good_ one, I'm not in the habit of forgetting my own words. And if my life is in danger - _again_ - I will rely on myself, thank you very much."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 21, 2007)

Pale Jaguar takes the button then glances towards the vortex. "I pray that the technology magic you use does not the thing that dooms the other worlds.  It saddens me to think that the act of saving one world can bring disaster to the next...."

She then glanced at Vela for a moment before she returned her gaze to the vortex. "Vela your concerns are not misplaced.  However, I do not think it matters what we are are to these people should this world also be destroyed while we exist on it.  It may be true that our own worlds have been destroyed, but  that does not mean we should stand and let the next suffer the same fate.  To do that, is cruel and selfish.  There is a reason why our gods allowed us to survive our world's destruction... I believe that it might be because we are the only ones that can prevent it from happening again."  Or at least, that is what she hoped.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 21, 2007)

ooc: onlythestrong:
[sblock]Not without software.  You could install software to do that but it would count as a new cybernetic.[/sblock]



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> Vela takes the offered device mainly through force of habit.
> 
> She then says, "I have a question. What are you -talking about-? A second ago I woke up here, listened to some 'explanation' that was half gibberish and half ludicrous, and just as I was starting to _maybe_ understand, you throw a...a..what is this thing anyway? Some kind of badge at me and ask if I have questions?"




"What I don't understand they told me your group wanted to help.  I don't have time for all this at the moment, no one is trying to force you anything.  If you don't wish to help then stay here, and when I return I'll take you some where to live out your life if any world survives."



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> She points a taloned finger at the first man who'd addressed them. "He just got done telling me...all of us...that Earth was _destroyed_. How am I...how can...I don't even know what to SAY to that! But I won't just be...dusted off like this! I don't know if I'm your prisoner or your guest, but I am not your servant!"
> 
> With that Vela drops the device onto the floor and folds her arms defiantly.




"You are no servant, and you are no prisoner.   I presume that makes you a guest.  The situation is new to us.    Yes, from your point of view The Earth was destroyed, but from ours an earth was destroyed.  An that is of little consequence if we don't stop it before they all go.    Stay here if you like.  But a thought, how better to experience that all that I say is true but to simply go along."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 21, 2007)

So we should be on our way then eh? Need to get those VIP's. I'm ready to go. Let's go. Are we all going? Mykael walks over to the "ranger" and extends his hand. My name is Mykael. I am ready to learn all that you will be willing to teach me. I tend to enjoy the learning aspect of things.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 21, 2007)

She orders Naiya to approach then states, "I am ready to hunt the owl."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 21, 2007)

(Deleted double post)


----------



## Douane (Dec 21, 2007)

_Ding-ding-ding, we have a winner! Congratulations, Braniac, you just made it onto my 'to watch' list._


Keane lays his hand on the Ranger's shoulder in a friendly, non-threatening way.

"You seem to operate under a number of misapprehensions here, my friend. First, those assembled within this room are not much of a group, even less anything like a coordinated team. Second, not all of us _volunteered_ for anything. And last, but not least, the next time I ask a question, I expect an answer. Common courtesy, you understand."

Turning to their original greeter, he goes on.

"_Your_ misapprehension is that I believe everything you said and say. I don't. But since I used to be a soldier, I know well enough that a certain amount of duplicity is always to be expected. Even taken for granted. Still, I would like some better answers for my questions upon my return."


Snatching the paratransponder Vela dropped to the ground in one fluid movement that belied his previous 'tired old man' act, Keane holds it out to her again.

"The man said his piece. It's about the best you'll get for the moment. Your world is gone as throughly as mine is - assuming we don't come from the same one, that is. Now be a dear and quit stalling, Stripey."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2007)

(just to point out...the stripes aren't permanent. They've been gone for awhile now. )

"I wasn't stalling any more than you were," Vela replies, irritated...but also oddly mollified that several of her observations were echoed by this self-proclaimed soldier, who nevertheless fit her mental image of a Pure so eerily well.

"It's not stalling to point out the truth of things."

She takes the paratransponder.

"But I'll go, for now. I won't learn anything staying behind."


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 23, 2007)

Without another work Jacob steps through the tear and vanishes....


Anyone who steps through the tear:
[sblock]As you step through the tear you feel a falling sensation.  as you emerge on the other side of the tear your still standing though.

Before you stands Jacob observing a sence that could be any major american city.  That is, any major american city on the the day before a huge natural disaster that cannot be prevented.   Mass looting and panic in the streets.  Graphetti, litter, trash and debri, wrecked cars left where they came to a halt fires burning.     The worst of human carnage.   

Jacob watchs waiting for you all to come through then says.  "Come we must get to the capital" as the tear closes behind the last of you.

[/sblock]


----------



## Douane (Dec 23, 2007)

[sblock= Re. "Stripey"]







			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> (just to point out...the stripes aren't permanent. They've been gone for awhile now. )



Oops! Duly noted.  

But since he has to latch onto something for his nicknames, the stripes just make for a better target than her nore recent talons. ('Clawy' ?)   [/sblock]

Keane grins broadly in reply, especially since he had for a moment considered the possibility of her jumping him for that "Stripey" jab.

"Good decision that. I'm sure carrying you through that door would have caused us both some grief otherwise. ... Especially me.

So, anybody else with complaints?

No? 

Great. Let's get this show on the road."

Just before he stepped through the portal, Keane addressed Vela one final time over his shoulder.

"By the way, Stripey, semantics aside, you _did_ stall. I never do - I merely state the obvious."

His laughter is cut short the moment the static closes behind him.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 23, 2007)

Mykael jumps through the rift. _Interesting. This world looks........rather dangerous._ He catches part of Keane's rude comments, Everyone depends on someone else once in a while. If you prefer the obvious, then I believe you should know that your insults to the present company will no doubt end up with you being alone or worse. Mykael falls in line behind Jacob, tuning out whatever comments Keane will throw his way.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 23, 2007)

She steps into the rift and is awed by what she saw on the other side.  It was obvious to her that the city, in it's heyday was magnificent and unlike any she seen or heard about.  The towers she saw dwarfed the greatest pyramids that her people built and the spanish  fort she spent two years within.  

As she watched the carnage and looting, the situation struck her hard.  She glanced up towards Jacob while hoping he understood Spanish and asked, "Why can't we help these people?  Why only veaheepees*?"


*It is safe to assume that Pale Jaguar would have no idea was acronym "VIP" means.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 23, 2007)

The city. It looked so underdeveloped. The vehicles were like those of century and a half ago. Jacques looked around. *"Scum, looting and raiding. No honour. Humans of this world haven't even learned to live in harmony."* He mumbles in french. Jacques draws his pistol to make sure it's working properly and sheats it again. He then flips the switch in the handle of his sword couple of times. *"Good. We go. Find royals?"* He asks in a bad english.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 23, 2007)

Muttering irritably to herself, Vela steps through the rip and freezes in place, her senses momentarily assaulted by the chaos on the other side. Breaking glass and screams and the crashing of cars, footsteps running...smells of blood and fear and acrid ozone, flames and the sharp scent of gasoline and oil. Threats seemed to be everywhere; sorting through it took a moment.

She then quickly turns to follow the others. "They know their world is ending, don't they?"


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 24, 2007)

Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> As she watched the carnage and looting, the situation struck her hard.  She glanced up towards Jacob while hoping he understood Spanish and asked, "Why can't we help these people?  Why only veaheepees*?"





"We simply don't have the resources to move the entire population, nor where would we take them to?" Jacob replies in Spanish




			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> The city. It looked so underdeveloped. The vehicles were like those of century and a half ago. Jacques looked around. *"Scum, looting and raiding. No honour. Humans of this world haven't even learned to live in harmony."* He mumbles in french. Jacques draws his pistol to make sure it's working properly and sheats it again. He then flips the switch in the handle of his sword couple of times. *"Good. We go. Find royals?"* He asks in a bad english.




"Every world is different and many have a different definition of Honour, and not quite royals but close enough."  He responds to your mumble in bad French.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> She then quickly turns to follow the others. "They know their world is ending, don't they?"




"Yes, they do, so we must be careful."



***OOC: whenever I don't specify, any character is speaking in English, it's easier for me to not say that every time.***


----------



## Douane (Dec 27, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Mykael jumps through the rift. _Interesting. This world looks........rather dangerous._ He catches part of Keane's rude comments, Everyone depends on someone else once in a while. If you prefer the obvious, then I believe you should know that your insults to the present company will no doubt end up with you being alone or worse. Mykael falls in line behind Jacob, tuning out whatever comments Keane will throw his way.




"You disappoint me gravely, Brainiac," Keane laughs from his crouching position he had immediately assumed upon arrival in this new world. "I had always thought that intellectuals think easy banter to be their very domain ... well, that and being stuffed into lockers, but what do I get? Nothing. Very disappointed, really. Not to mention that being alone would hardly ever be anything of a punishment for me.

And finally, she looks tough enough. I'm sure my _rapier_ wit won't break her."

Looking around to take the scenery in, he slowly rises to his feet.

"Ahhh ... civil unrest in an urban environment: The queen of all unfavourable combat situations. I assume it'd be too much to hope any of you got any training in this kind of conflict?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 27, 2007)

Mykael eyes the woman, "Indeed you are right, I have the feeling she would break you. I fear that the main difference between my world and yours is that being intelligent does not follow hand in hand with being weak." He smiles contently. 

"Looking at the surrounding area, we had best hurry. People with not long to live do strange things.


----------



## Douane (Dec 28, 2007)

"No, the main difference is that where I come from self-proclaimed intelligence follows hand in hand with being _dead_, a development I find it hard to disagree with," Keane replies easily.

"But we have more important things to deal with, like ... " For a moment Keane's face goes blank as he tries in vain to come up with a suitable nickname for Pale Jaguar. A native _something_ speaking an incomprehensible language with a giant cat wasn't really much to go with. "Like ... Pocahontas here. Frenchie and Tonto seem to be able to talk with her, so I want one of you near her 'round the clock.

And now, as the man said, we should really be going since I'm painting a big, fat target on all of our backs that doesn't get any smaller."


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 28, 2007)

Jacob looks around at the group, thinking it's smaller than he expected.

"Are we all here?   Good lets get a move on.   Things arn't good here, and we'd hate to still be here when it all goes white."

As you follow Jacob getting to the capitol building you pass by more human wreckage.    The front window of an electronics store busted out and people taking what they'd like.   Alarms going of inside a burning bank.  A group of naked people drinking, doing drugs and having sex right on the street. 

As you get near enough to see the capitol building, it appears to be a  british architecture, mixed with american influences.   Somewhat like Buccinham palace, modernized.

Before you can reach the palace, a shot rings out near your location. 

***OOC:  Ok, everyone, give me a Listen check and a Inititive just in case.   When you go to Invisible castle, please put Apart from all Worlds in the campaign blank.   Thank you.***


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 28, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1446517/ Listen = 18, Int. = 17


Isn't it odd that people steal material possessions even though they know they will die soon. Greed is such a major part of the human mind....... Mykael thumbs his pistol, just knowing it's there makes him feel much better.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 28, 2007)

Jacques follows the others, fiddling with the handle of his sword. His training of fast paced fencing has made his reactions fast.

Init & Listen (1d20+7=18, 1d20=4)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 28, 2007)

Listen = 22, Init = 10

Hearing the gun shot, she instinctual crouched down besides an abandoned car and pulled out her bow and an arrow.  

In Spanish, to Jacques, "Where is the musketeer?  I can not see him"

[sblock=spells prepared]
Divine Heritage: Create Water (1/day), Cure Minor Wounds (1/day), Light (1/day);
0 - Cure Minor Wounds (x3), Light (x1), Resistance (x2)
1 - Cure Light Wounds (x2), Entangle (x1), Pass Without Trace (x1), Speak with Animals (x1), Spirit Club (x1)
2 - Bark Skin (x2), Enhance Ability (x1), Fog Cloud (x1), Gust of Wind (x1)
3 - Call Lightning (x2), Cure Moderate Wounds (x1), Sleet Storm (x1)
4 - Cure Serious Wounds (x1), Flaming Wrath (x1)
[/sblock]


----------



## Douane (Dec 29, 2007)

"Really that odd? How would you decide to go out - spending the remaining time to brood over  useless formulas to avert your inevitable death? I've seen the bodies of those who did that and they did not appear to have died any easier for it." Keane replies casually while jogging through the doomed city, not really expecting any answer.

When the shot rings out he lets his armor's systems determine whether it was fired in their general direction or even directly at them.*



* Trajectory Detector (Future Tech, 18): Spot 1d20+16=17

Initiative / Listen (1d20+9=28, 1d20+1=20)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 29, 2007)

"Perhaps your idiotic mind cannot wrap itself around my words. I can understand the pleasures of the flesh, but what good would a new tv do someone who has no time to view it? I guess I really should speak slower for you. Perhaps we should make a deal, I will think for both of us, you fight for both of us, but we will both pitch in alittle bit? Sound like a deal?" Mykael laughs at the soldier. The more the talked, the dumber Mykael new he was. "Better to stay silent and have others think you are a fool, then to speak and remove all doubt." he recites quietly.


----------



## Douane (Dec 29, 2007)

" 'Hope springs eternal in the human breast' - but who knows if you got an Alexander Pope where you come from. The point is, some spend their dying time trying to find a way to stave off what they've rightfully reaped, others are trying to catch one last episode of CSI: Haven. To each his own, I say." Keane answered jovially without feeling even one pang of anger. His rare bouts of true emotion were far valuable to waste them on the egghead after all.

"But I guess you come from some sort of peacenik earth, right? All sunshine and rays of happiness and prancing around in fields of flowers. ... Well, I don't. This here is nothing but a fairytale version of what I've seen on my own world. _I _don't judge them.

And, as a final piece of advice: If you want to insult me, you really have to try much harder, Brainiac. My training in _Stahlstadt_ wasn't good for much, but those Germans got some cute sayings. _'Der Hund bellt, aber die Karawane zieht weiter.'_ * Yeah, I always liked that one.

But no need to sweat it. If you ever ever manage to truly offend me, you won't live long enough to realize it."



* 'The dog barks but the caravan goes on.'


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 29, 2007)

Init: 12  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1446825/
Spot: 17 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1446826/
(special note: Has Scent special ability)

"Will -both- of you shut up?" Vela snaps, ducking down and scanning the cityscape through narrowed yellow eyes.

"We're under attack if you haven't noticed!"


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 29, 2007)

Jacob turns and looks on guard but is unable to locate the shot.

[sblock=Blackrat]You hear the shot ring out but the echoes confuse you and your unable to tell where it came from in all the noise or if it was directed at you.[/sblock]

[sblock=OnlytheStrong, Relique du Madde]The shot passed directly over your heads from behind you, someone was either trying to warn you, or is a bad shot.  Looking you see 6 young men, dressed like thugs and acting menacingly approaching your group.[/sblock]

[sblock=Douane]The shot rings out passing over your heads.  It came from behind your location at approximately 7o'clock.   In this location you see approcating 6 young thugs, men in there teens dress like gang members.  Your computer systems indicate that the shot was fired by the man to the left of center, the shot was purposely fired over your heads.[/sblock]

[sblock=Shayuri]The shot came from behind you, you smell 6 Pures approaching your location, They smell angry and lustful.   They are young adult males and you can make out the smell of sweat and blood on them.  One of the young men has the smell of fear on him though.   Looking you see them, they approach threateningly. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 30, 2007)

Vela sniffs the air, then whirls and crouches down a bit in a single movement. She spreads her hands apart, her fingers wide and for all the world looks like she's about to pounce on the figures approaching from behind, or charge them. For a moment, angry stripes blossom over her face, arms, and...oddly...over the darker surface of her bodysuit. The stripes quickly fade and spread out, coloring Vela in muted dark greys that would actually be pretty hard to spot against concrete and asphalt if one didn't know where to look. Even her bristly mane of hair changes colors.

"I am a predator clade," she growls at the thugs. "You will not be able to gun me down before I leave you gutted for the scavenger clades on the ground. Leave now. I will not spill human blood if I do not have to."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 30, 2007)

Mykael ducks behind some nearby cover, pulling his plasma pistol. "God I hate this part. Oh well, one must stay alive after all. Yup, its them or us. Looks like it's them then.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 30, 2007)

Once she sees the men, she drops her bow and arrow and stood up to face the men, knowing that she had little chance to get into cover without risking being shot in the back.  She glanced to her right, to where Mykael crouched, then back to the size men.

"Lord Kukulkan, protect me and my companions..."  She placed her right hand on the handle of her macuahuitl then called out in Spanish, "Are you friends or are you enemies?"


[sblock="OOC Question"]
Darwin, What are the current weather conditions?[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 30, 2007)

Jacques draws his blade and as the others indicate turns around to see the men. He looks at the mayan and whispers in spanish. *"I'm afraid they might not understand you"* He then calls in english. *"My, friend, wishes to know if you come for duel or parley."*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 30, 2007)

"I do believe it's a bit of both, seeing as they probably could of shot us all in the back. Yes, I can see it as talk now, and then shoot at us when we say no. _This should be interesting. I wonder........ would they know of our Ranger friend here? Or that he can get them off this world? I wonder how they learned of that.................... that is interesting indeed. _


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 30, 2007)

[sblock=OOC: ]
Pale, it's sunny, midday.

I'd like to ask everyone a favor.    Invisible castle now has a registration system, I'd lke to ask you all to create an account there, and additionally, whenever making rolls the new systems includes a blank under Character name,
Campaign Name
[___________]
(optional) What campaign is this for?

Please type in this blank from now on, Apart from all Worlds    only the A and W capitalized.    That way it organizes all your rolls searchable for me.[/sblock]


One of the youths shouts out to your group.  "Bolillos! where you going? huh?  A costume party?   Give us the girl.   The little one with the feathers.  _ 
Dame la niña, o nos matará._. (Give us the girl or we'll kill you)"


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 30, 2007)

Jacques whispers to Jaguar again. *"Well seems I was wrong. They are spaniards. Even if their accent is so strange. I'm afraid their intentions might not be quite honorable. Shall we teach them a lesson on how to correctly address a lady"*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 30, 2007)

"Well now, that was rude. Hey Soldier boy, perhaps it is about time to show alittle bit of that marksmanship? Let's have a contest. I say............ I can take down 2 of them. Oh wait, I don't suppose the others are just going to watch huh? Well....... maybe just one then." Mykael aims his pistol at the nearest thug, waiting to see if any of them make a move to raise a firearm or any other kind of weapon. 


http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1448046/

Init: 6
Attack: 12
Dmg: 7

ooc: Once again, invisiblecastle kicks my butt! lol


----------



## Douane (Dec 30, 2007)

Miniature shapes and symbols of light start to flare up in Keane's eyes as his armor relays the information via the cybernetic link. As he drops into his crouching stance, Keane signals the rest of the group to take no aggressive activity - only to realize a bit belatedly that his CAT commando codes won't mean that much to them.

_Neat, Stripey. Got any other tricks?_

Slowly rising again, he addresses the others without letting the gangers out his sight. "No aggressive acts. That was a warning shot, not fired for effect. Yet." The new development throws all possible plans out of the window, though, and so he replies flatly to their 'request'. "No. No chance at all. No discussion or 'trade' or anything ... Simply 'no'. Any other ideas?"

He also pointedly ignores Mykael's comments coming from behind him.



OoC: How far are they away?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 31, 2007)

She smiled to Jacques then responded to him in spanish. "Protect me as I teach them a lesson..."

Pale Jaguar locked her eyes on the man who spoke for a moment before raising her macauhuiltup towards the heavens.  Although the weather conditions were far from ideal, she knew that the gods would still answer her prayers.  "Lord Raxa-Caculha, creator of the lightning which falls onto the earth, I call upon you to strike down those who desires to bring me harm!"


OOC:
Action: Casting _Call Lighting_. Casting time: 1 Round.  Duration:  7 minutes / 7 lightning bolts.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

"Well now, that sounds rather interesting. He sits and thinks for a minute, then asks "Umm....... Pardon me, but is that safe? He mulls over the words she said, _"Did she just call to a god of lightning? Strike them down?"_ Mykael's eyes widen as the idea of what she just did popped into his head.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 31, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Keane 28; Jacob 22; Jacques 18; Mykael 18; Vela 12; Pale 10; Puerto Rican gang 6

The gang is about 80 feet distance from your group at this time.[/sblock]



			
				Douane said:
			
		

> Slowly rising again, he addresses the others without letting the gangers out his sight. "No aggressive acts. That was a warning shot, not fired for effect. Yet." The new development throws all possible plans out of the window, though, and so he replies flatly to their 'request'. "No. No chance at all. No discussion or 'trade' or anything ... Simply 'no'. Any other ideas?"




Jacob turns and draws his gun crouching down.   "Alright everyone, Let me handle this, I'm the professional here.   Look you guys, We're not going to give you this young lady.  And if you persist this will not go good for you.   Walk away here, violence is not the answer."



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> Jacques whispers to Jaguar again. *"Well seems I was wrong. They are spaniards. Even if their accent is so strange. I'm afraid their intentions might not be quite honorable. Shall we teach them a lesson on how to correctly address a lady"*






			
				OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "Well now, that was rude. Hey Soldier boy, perhaps it is about time to show alittle bit of that marksmanship? Let's have a contest. I say............ I can take down 2 of them. Oh wait, I don't suppose the others are just going to watch huh? Well....... maybe just one then."



  ((ooc you already rolled init, so I took your first one, and since you rolled an attack roll I'm assuming you meant to attack. Too bad it was a bad roll.))

Mykeal fires a shot at one of the gang members but his shot misses and goes awry   Hitting a power transformer on a pole sending out sparks.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I am a predator clade," she growls at the thugs. "You will not be able to gun me down before I leave you gutted for the scavenger clades on the ground. Leave now. I will not spill human blood if I do not have to."






			
				Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> "Lord Raxa-Caculha, creator of the lightning which falls onto the earth, I call upon you to strike down those who desires to bring me harm!"




The wire snaps on transformer swinging about wildly and striking one of the gang members sending blue sparks everywhere.    The gang member stumbles back


2 of the gang members fire back, hitting Mykeal for 6 points of damage and Jacob for 9.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

Mykael groans as he is hit, "Crap, that is going to take a while to fix."



ooc: Okay, my fault dang it. I didn't mean to attack, I meant it as a readied action. I'm sorry guys. I don't know why I didn't freaking say it


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 31, 2007)

Pale Jaguar points the macuahuitl at the gang member who made the initial threat. "Lord Raxa-Caculha, punish him"


*Action*: Attack (Call Lightning strike 1 of 7)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1448556/
*Damage*: 8
*Ref DC (for half damage)*:  16
*SR Available?*: Yes

*Active FXs*:  Call Lightning (69 rounds / 6 Lightning Strikes remaining)


----------



## Douane (Dec 31, 2007)

Keane grimaces as the plasma bolt shoots past him. Someone behind him had a very itchy trigger figger. With but a thought he commits the corresponding sensor data from his armor to memory to make sure he will get the right man or woman to chew out later. 

With no time to deploy the targeting monocle Lt. Sorutu surges forward to provide the gangers with one big and threatening target while drawing both ion pistols from their holsters on his back as he runs.



OoC: Two move actions towards the center of the enemy group.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 31, 2007)

Jacques takes position behind the cyber-soldier and runs with him to the middle of the group, while hitting the switch to electrify his blade. Small sparks track his line behind him. When he gets there Jacques drops to grouch and rolls between two of the men to get behind them.

OOC: Run action to the group and tumble behind one to flank with Keane Tumble (1d20+18=32)


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 31, 2007)

Vela springs into a fast, half-crouched run towards the gangsters! She allows her arms to trail behind her as thick, sharp claws push out of the skin of her fingertips and out through the strange material of her boots. As she gets close, she leaps up and forward a good six feet to land on all fours...sideways on the wall of a building. She pauses there only an instant before gathering back for another leap that will bring her into the midst of the gangers.

(Double move, with the jump at the end for flavor more than anything. Invis castle was really slow about sending its registration email last night, so I can't roll on it yet. Should be good to go tonight though.)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

Mykael sits behind his cover, working on his wounds. 



[sblock=roll]

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1448723/

Treat Injury =  9 + 13 = 22

[/sblock]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 1, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Ok New Combat round.   The map represents the final positions at the end of the round.   The numbers in red are the gang members and our heroes are in blue,    1 is Pale Jaguar, 2 is Mykeal, 3 is Keane, 4 is Vela, 5 is Jacques, and 6 is Jacob.

Relique du Madde is I misread the spell as Full round, rather than 1 round, so I had your spell go off already, at the end of this round you've used 2 of 7 bolts.  

I also played a little loose with distances here at the begining since we didn't have a map, but I'll do better from now on.[/sblock]



Keane charges forward into the thick of battle  drawing his weapons, making himself look scary stopping just before 5, Jacob drops to one knee and fires striking Gang member 2 with an energy bolt,  Jacques follows closely behind Keane and rolls bringing him in behind 5 flanking with Keane.    Mykeal ducks behind a car and preforms first aid on himself healing 3 points of damage to himself.   Vela becoming the beast she is inside grows claws and charges across the battlefield leaping atop an abandoned semi tractor cab across onto a wall and lands behind gang member 4.   Pale Jaguar looks to her gods for help and the dancing broken power line whips around striking the same gang member as it had before.  Blue sparks flying everywhere.    The struck gangmember  (1) looks stunned and surprised and moves himself away from the broken line  circling around to flank Keane drawing a metal baton and strikes him for 8 damage. Gang member 2 fires back at Jacob and strikes him with 2 bullets.  3 Moves himself in to attack Keane as well with a 5 foot step draws his baton and swings are Keane but pings off his armor without doing damage.    4, Stunned by Vela leaping at him fires his gun at her dropping his guard to do so Vela swings at him but misses, and he manages to hit her once for 6 damage missing a second time. 5 and 6 pull knifes on Jacques each swinging twice but only one making contact for 4 points of damage.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 1, 2008)

In Spanish, "Los dioses no le favorecen! (The gods do not favor you)"

*Action:* Attack (Call Lightning strike 3 of 7) on Thug 1
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1449171/
*Damage:* 8
*Ref DC (for half damage):* 16
*SR Available?:* Yes

*Active FXs:* Call Lightning (67 rounds / 4 "Lightning Strikes" remaining)


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok map is fixed best I can do....


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 1, 2008)

"Ugly freaking patch job, but will had to do." Mykael is rather disgusted at how fast and badly he treated his wounds, but he had other things to worry about now. The group was being attacked and it was his fault. He looks back over his cover and fires a shot at the nearest thug that isn't involved in melee combat.


ooc: I could really see the numbers on the map sorry. Here's my rolls

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1449225/   16 to hit
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1449227/    14 dmg


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 2, 2008)

*"En Garde!"* Jacques claims as he throws two quick thrusts with his rapier, the electric blade making an audible snap every time it connects.

OOC: Full attack, forgot to add the flanking bonus to rolls so those are actually two higher. Attack rolls (1d20+13=21,  1d20+8=23)
Damage rolls (1d6+8+2d6=18, 1d6+8+2d6=19)


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 2, 2008)

As quickly as she lands next to the gunman, Vela is on him in a blur of claws and fury. She doesn't even seem to feel the gunshot that clips her shoulder as she comes in low and takes a pair of raking strikes at him!

Attack 1: 20
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1449644/

Attack 2: 13
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1449645/

(Note, remember she has Elusive Target and Defensive Martial Art when in melee)

(also, I'm sorry about Invis Castle, but they never sent me the registration confirmation. I'll try again, but I'm not going to hold the game up or get left behind waiting.)


----------



## Douane (Jan 2, 2008)

The fight is on so there is nothing more to say. Still intent on maintaining his dervish-like apporach of diving into the enemies' midst and engaging them all, Keane spreads his fire out to cover those not already engaging him.



OoC: Full action to fire both Ion pistols with Improved Two-Weapon Attack (First Attack at ganger #5 should be 17 (+2 for being flanked by Jacques).)

Full Attack: 4 shots with Ion Pistols, aimed at (in order) gangers 5,6,4,2 . (1d20+14=15, 1d20+9=17, 1d20+14=17, 1d20+9=15)

Damage for 4 Ion Pistol shots (2d10+2=11, 2d10+2=16, 2d10+2=15, 2d10+2=10)


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 2, 2008)

Keane stands surrounded by these gangland thugs on all sides guns blazing, like a whirling dervish but the thugs manage to narrowly evade his searing bolts of plasma, his attention diverted to aiming in such close quarters allows several of the gang members to get a strike in at him.  GangMember 1 shouts out "Enrique, let's kill these freaks." swinging his baton and being deflected by Keanes armor. As do the strikes of the other attackers.

Jacob fires again at gang member 2 but his shot goes awry. Jacob curses under his breath.

Jacques strikes at gangmember 5 with alot of flourish twices with his blade.  The smell of ozone and heated metal fill the air. and on the second strike the young man gasps clutching at his heart as he falls unconcious.  

Mykeal slings off a shot of his gun at Gangmember 2 but it is easily avoided.  

Vela's claws tear into the flesh of the gunman before her blood splaying in the air.

Pale Jaguar looks to the sky  "Los dioses no le favorecen!" The elecrtical wire stretch stretches to it's limit still feet from gangmember 1, instead dropping to the ground striking a trail of water leading to a puddle underneath his feet.  

For the first time he turns his attention to Pale Jaguar "Por Dios! Ella bruja!" (By God! She's a witch!)  he turns from Keane and charges at Pale.  He strikes at her in a fury of rage hitting her for 7 points of damage.

Gangmember 2 fires at Mykeal but his shot is blocked by the car.

Gangmember 3 see's his fellow fall at Jacques's feet "Enrique!" He takes a 5-foot step into Enrique's square swinging at Jacques but falls to make contact thanks to Jacques's quick parry.

Gangmember 4 clutchs at his bleading wounds and withdraws from combat running to the south shouting out as he goes "Leave these demons, run."

Gangmember 6 swings at Jacques with his knife striking once for 4 points of damage as he yells at gangmember 3 "Come on Jose, let's leave these freaks"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 3, 2008)

"Bruja?  No soy una bruja, soy curadora! (Witch, I'm not a which, I'm a healer!)"  She wildly swings her macuahuitl at the gang member. 

Dodge vs. Gang Member 1:  +1 def = 19 Defense
Full Attack: Gang member 1  1d20 +7 = 21 and 1d20 + 2=12*  (See spoiler block)
Damage:  1d8=4 and 1d8=2 

[sblock=OoC]
The bonus on the second attack is a +2 not a +1.  Also, I accidentally rolled twice since I had a brain fart and put a "2" in the number of rolls field ... If you want to use the first results from the accidental double roll then I should have rolled a 10 and 11. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 3, 2008)

Jacques tries to flip past the thug in front of him to follow the one who attacked Pale but he twists his ankle and leaves an opening.

OOC: Tried to use Acrobatic Charge to charge #1, the DC to get past #3 would have therefore been 35 and I failed. He gets an AoO. Tumble (1d20+18=21)


----------



## Douane (Jan 4, 2008)

_Meh._

Filing his bad shooting away for later review, Keane adjusts his aim and fires his right-hand ion pistol at the man now attacking Pale Jaguar while his left targets the one firing at the cover team.



OoC: Full action to fire both Ion pistols with Improved Two-Weapon Attack (Rolls not adjusted for distance [Ion Pistol range: 40 ft.])

Right-hand Ion Pistol fired at ganger #1 (1d20+14=29, 1d20+9=17)
Damage: 2d10+2=5, 2d10+2=21

Left-hand Ion Pistol fired at ganger #2 (1d20+14=20, 1d20+9=29)
Left-hand Ion Pistol fired at ganger #2 - damage (2d10+2=18, 2d10+2=9)


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 8, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Very sorry to everyone,  I didn't mean to abandon this game... Was initially waiting for the others to post there actions then life struck me.   Combat really isn't as much fun in pbp as it is at the table.   Very sorry.   Try not to let it happen again.[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 8, 2008)

Mykael puts glances over the top of the car, looking to see if the gang was indeed in flight. _"No point in killing someone that is running away."_ He keeps his pistol trained on them, but does not fire.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 8, 2008)

Keane fires his Ion Pistols again this time his has improved.  The first gangmember he hits drops to the ground in a heap no longer a threat to Pale, the second one gangmember 2 is struck and badly wounded.


Jacob fires again striking the gangmember directly infront of Jacques.

Jacques attempts to do something fancy and fails but fortuinattly the gangmembers next to him can't strike him.

Pale Jaguar looks down at the man who as attacking her as he lays in a heap.


The remaining gangmembers turn and flee shouting obcenities.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 8, 2008)

Mykael stands slowly, unsure of what to do. "Perhaps we should post haste now. That did take a bit of time, and I'd prefer not to die on this world."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 8, 2008)

Mykael stands slowly, unsure of what to do. "Perhaps we should post haste now. That did take a bit of time, and I'd prefer not to die on this world."


----------



## Douane (Jan 9, 2008)

For a moment Keane considers going after the fleeing gang members and finishing this the right way, but he quickly drops the thought. This group wasn't anything like his old squad and survival always takes precedence.

Dropping to one knee next to the man felled by Jacques [Ganger 5], he checks him for lifesigns. While he does so, a compartment on his right shoulder opens and with a slight _whirring_ sound the armour's targeting monocle rises out of its casing to cover his right eye.

After Keane's finished with the examination, he turns around and lets the monocle do its magic on the guy he had downed himself [Ganger 1].*



* Full-round action to "read" the target's current hit points.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 9, 2008)

"Gracias Keane."

In Spanish, "Is anyone hurt?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 9, 2008)

Vela looks down at her injury...a glancing flesh wound, and shakes her head.

"This will heal. Besides we shouldn't stop to tend in the middle of this crowd. I'll try to find somewhere safer..."

She starts trying doors, and looking for someplace the party can hunker down for a moment to catch its breath without being in full sight of a city full of maniacs.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 10, 2008)

Jacques walks to Jaguar inspecting the couple of scratches he got from the knives and answers her in spanish. *"Nothing too bad. Their fencing skills were inferior. But do tell me, how did you move that power-line? You have very powerful skills."*


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 10, 2008)

Pale Jaguar sat down on the hood of the car.  She glanced toward the power line in amazement as it sparked and sent powerful arcs of electricity into the puddle.  "I did not know your 'rope' can carry lightning..." She smiled then glanced towards Jacques as she replied in spanish, "I did not move it. I only told Lord Raxa-Caculha where to moved it for me..." 

She glanced down at the dead gang member, "The conquistadors also call me a witch...." She paused for a while then continues in Latin, "The priests told me that only they can create miracles because they do the holy work of the true god....  They said that everyone else who uses magic is a witch and that their magic is evil and is given to them demons" She gave Jacques a worried glance as she whispered in spanish, "My mom knew magic...  Would your people say I am me a witch?"


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 10, 2008)

With effort Jacques deciphers the general meaning of Jaguar's latin and sits down next to her answering in spanish. *"I'm sorry, my latin is not too good. I write it well but haven't learned to speak too good. I quess that most people from my world would call you a witch too but mainly because there was no belief in magic. If this day hadn't turned what it turned into, even I wouldn't believe what you just did. But you are no witch, you are a Fée. A servant of the nature."* He looks at the girl and smiles then turning his attention to the powerline. *"Ah yes, they do carry the lightning, as you put it. People of this world as well as mine, create the lightnings in big fortresses and then transfer them through these lines to power many wondrous things. Now that I think about it, all that must seem like magic to you too."* He tried to put the explanation in words that she could relate to.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 10, 2008)

Pale Jaguar thought it strange that people would not believe in magic of any kind.  It did not surprise her that Jacque's people would call her a witch, but at least Jacques would call her a servant of nature.  That is what mattered.  

She slid off the car's hood then carefully walked to the downed wire, making sure not to step in the puddle.  After a moment, she glanced towards Jacques. "So, That 'rope' is like an aqueduct for lightning?  Your peoples technology magic is impressive.  The conquistadors did not have technology like that.." 

After a moment, she then turned to face Jacob. "How far is the capital from here?"



Note: In her mind the differentiates "technology" from "technology magic" would be pretty much be the inclusion of electronics, combustion engines, and actual magic in any device.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 11, 2008)

"It's just over there"

Jacob leads your group on down the road, to a gate at the large fence surrounding the palace looking structure.    The "capital"   is a definite blend of American post colonial styles and British architecture.      The armed guards at the gate initially try to turn you away but Jacob speaks to them privately and they let your group through.   

The guards seal the gate behind you and you move to the building as you see the guards turning more people away behind you.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 11, 2008)

"When we are back home safely, you can explain to me what exactly you said to them." Mykael says as he keeps pressure on his recent bullet wound.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 11, 2008)

Obviously ill at ease, Vela keeps looking around, sniffing, trying to see in all directions.

"How is this helping?" she demands. "What are we supposed to DO here?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 11, 2008)

Pale Jaguar placed her left hand on Jacob's shoulder to get his attention then pointed to the group who was being sent away from the gate. "Saben que unas personas va a escapar la destrucción de este mundo? (Do they know that people will escape the destruction of this world?)"


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 12, 2008)

Jacob replies in studied not native Spanish.   "No, I don't believe they could.    Just general panic, without knowing where to turn." 

Jacob meets with a guard and they lead you into the palace.   You hear the sound of shouting and gunfire outside.    Your group is approached by an elderly woman with a large retinue and a number of heavily armed guards.   Jacob bows.

"Welcome, The Holy British Empire welcomes you ambassadors  of the Nexus.    Thank you for coming to us in our time of need.   We hope that you can find the cause before it is too late."

"Thank you, Your Majesty, We will endevor to reverse this destruction.  but first let us get you to safety in the meantime."

Jacob pushes a button on his handheld device and a staticy tear opens in space.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 13, 2008)

Jacques takes his hat and bows elaboratively to the monarch. Queen of the brits it appears. Had it been a different place and time he would have had considered her an enemy.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 13, 2008)

Pale Jaguar quickly bowed to the elderly woman, who she figured was either royalty or a high priestess of some type.

OoC:  If the room we were led to has a window or another sort of opening, Pale Jaguar will also do the following..

Hearing the sounds of the outside violence, Pale Jaguar then walked to the nearest opening and glanced outside, while hoping that the chaos wasn't spreading palace.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 14, 2008)

One of the Queen guards steps through the gate, there is a pause and the Queen follows behind him.  

Pale Jaguar walks to the window to see people storming the gate and a gunfight happening outside. 

One of the guards standing in the hall around your group suddenly shouts out.  "No this isn't right.  You have to save my kids.  This isn't right!"

He fires a shot striking Jacob in the head, Jacob's remote falls to the floor amounngst your group, as Jacob falls in a pool of blood.

Pale Jaguar sees the gate outside explode in a massive fireball.


OOC:   Roll for Initiative and post your intended actions.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 14, 2008)

Mykael, deep in thought of the honor of meeting royalty, barely registered what was going on. Strangely, the gunshot did not pull him out of his thought, but the clang of the remote against the floor did. Mykael dives after the remote, hoping that no one else goes for it. 




Init roll, post 117 (1d20+2=6)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 14, 2008)

Pale Jaguar turns, and yells in Spanish, "This place is not safe... the outside walls.. are gone..."

Seeing Jacob lying on the ground she pulls out her macuahuitl and runs to his side to check on his physical status. 


If he's not dead she will cast Cure Light wounds..

If he's dead she'll go total defensive.


Initiative (1d20 +2)= 13.  If Jacob is not dead, Cure Light Wounds (1d8+5) = 12 


[sblock="Spells Remaining"]
Divine Heritage: Create Water (1/day), Cure Minor Wounds (1/day), Light (1/day);
0 - Cure Minor Wounds (x3), Light (x1), Resistance (x2)
1 - Cure Light Wounds (x2/x1*), Entangle (x1), Pass Without Trace (x1), Speak with Animals (x1), Spirit Club (x1)
2 - Bark Skin (x2), Enhance Ability (x1), Fog Cloud (x1), Gust of Wind (x1)
3 - Call Lightning (x1), Cure Moderate Wounds (x1), Sleet Storm (x1)
4 - Cure Serious Wounds (x1), Flaming Wrath (x1)

* x2 if spell is not cast, x1 if its cast.
[/sblock]


----------



## Douane (Jan 15, 2008)

_Previously ..._

Once he had made sure both of their attackers were dead and no new reinforcements arrived, Keane finally holstered his pistols and ordered the monocle to withdraw again. Once again lights played in his eyes as he went through the sense data collected over the last few minutes by the little recorder in his brain. _The egghead!_ Apparently Brainiac had started the fight by firing his weapon - perhaps this was his idea of "pitch[ing] in a little bit" ? Whatever his reasons had been, Keane decided that reprimanding him would have to wait for later.

"Anytime, Pocahontas, but we'll neverthless have to get you acquainted with a gun sooner or later. Clubbing people over the head ain't no really effective way of fighting these days," he answered Pale Jaguar's thanks with a curt smile before prompting Jacques with a nod translate his words.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_The Queen - how fragging great! These guys are a bunch of monarchy-lovers!_ As it seemed, the British monarchy had survived the fall of their Empire and the loss of the colonies in this world.

Without any sign or gesture of respect Keane stayed in the background, only to fly into action once the shooting starts.

Interposing himself between Pale Jaguar and Jacob and the shooter Keane drew his left pistol while ramming his right fist into one of vulnerable nerve centers his programming indicated on the guard's neck-torso junction. Supposedly these old fighting arts already worked with a few fingertips only, but Keane had made the experience that using a fully armored fist never hurt. Him, anyway.



OoC: Move action to move to the guard + free action to draw a pistol during the move action; Attack action to hit the guard with the Nerve Pinch feat [no damage, Fortitude vs. DC 20 or paralyzed for 1d4+1 rounds]

Initiative / "Nerve Pinch" attack (1d20+9=28, 1d20+16=25)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 15, 2008)

[Tarentino styled flash back]




			
				Douane said:
			
		

> _Previously ..._
> "Anytime, Pocahontas, but we'll neverthless have to get you acquainted with a gun sooner or later. Clubbing people over the head ain't no really effective way of fighting these days," he answered Pale Jaguar's thanks with a curt smile before prompting Jacques with a nod translate his words.




Pale Jaguar glanced down at the dead gang member as she spoke in Spanish, "A gun..." A smile appeared on her lips as she remembered her war band's defeat at the hands of the conquistador's.  "My people need guns..."


OoC: Considering this was written in in response to Douane's post I'm assuming that Pale Jaguar did not take the gang member's gun especially considering that a gun's purchase DC is over the required value needed to do a "On-Hand" equipment check.

[/ end Tarentino styled flashback]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2008)

Init 10 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1461849/

Vela wheels around, her skin striping again in reaction to the unexpected gunshot. She charges the guard, raising a clawed hand to strike at him and end the threat!

(not sure of range...shall I roll attack?)


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 15, 2008)

Jacques was distracted by his thoughts about different dimensions but when he snappes from it he draws his sword and moves next to Jaguar. Best to protect her in case she could do something about Jacob.

Init (1d20+7=11)


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 16, 2008)

Keane rushes himself forward to the attacker grabbing him with a pinch to the neck and surprisingly the man goes limp in Keanes arms.  

Pale Jaguar moves to Jacob's side and finds him dead, nothing more to do for him now she goes on the defensive.

Many of the guards rush the queen's group through the tear as it closes behind them.

Mykeal grabs the remote of the floor where it lays unattented, 

The remaining guards aim there weapons at you and one of them shouts out.    "Alright, everyone Weapons down, We'll take care of this.  Don't need any heroes"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 16, 2008)

The situation was grim. Jacob was dead, the mob was nearing the palace, and worse of all, the queen's guards were pointing their guns at the group.  Pale Jaguar glanced towards Mykael and noticed that he had the machine Jacob carried.  If the guards decided to take if from the group, the group would quickly find themselves at their mercy.  Even worse is the prospect that the mob might gain control of it and decide to storm the Nexus.

Someone had to do something, because unfortunately, if no one acted soon, she knew the group would be stuck between the guards and the approaching mob.  She then remembered the explosion and the strange way her magic acted during the battle with the 'Spanards.'  She had a plan, and unfortunately, it was risky....

She quickly fell on her knees then grabbed Jacobs shirt and began to scream, hoping that for once the gods of death would arrives, instead of being repulsed by the sounds of mourning. "No!!! Jacob, nooo!  Jacob es muerto (Jacob is dead)!" She glanced up towards Mykael with tearless eyes then quickly covered her face.

She began to act as if she's crying and she glanced towards the guards through the gaps between fingers as she prayed, in Spanish, "Lord Tohil, bringer of flames, help us in this hour of need.. Please accept the sacrifice I lay upon your alter...." 

*Action*: Cast Flaming Wrath (10ft radius. Trying to take out as many guards as possible without hitting members of our group. )
*Save*: Ref DC 17 (Half)
*SR*:  Yes.
*Damage:* 7d6 =17damage

[sblock="Spells Remaining"]
Divine Heritage: Create Water (1/day), Cure Minor Wounds (1/day), Light (1/day);
0 - Cure Minor Wounds (x3), Light (x1), Resistance (x2)
1 - Cure Light Wounds (x2), Entangle (x1), Pass Without Trace (x1), Speak with Animals (x1), Spirit Club (x1)
2 - Bark Skin (x2), Enhance Ability (x1), Fog Cloud (x1), Gust of Wind (x1)
3 - Call Lightning (x1), Cure Moderate Wounds (x1), Sleet Storm (x1)
4 - Cure Serious Wounds (x1), Flaming Wrath (x0)
[/sblock]


----------



## Douane (Jan 16, 2008)

Keane lets the body of the guard slide down to earth, but keeps his right hand down, ready to eject the Powerknife straight into its grasp. His left had is still in air, the ion psitol pointing at the ceiling for the moment.

"I'm afraid we can't do that, gentlemen. You don't know us, we don't know you. Same thing goes for trusting. So, if we throw our weapons down we might end up dead, and we wouldn't really like that. Besides," he says and gives the body lying next him a good push in their direction before going on, "your man here is still alive while our man is dead. If that ain't proof of our goodwill what else ..."

_Oh, fragging great, the Princess lost it!_


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 16, 2008)

Mykael stands with the device in his left hand, he walks behind Keane and begins to study the object. _Screw this world, let's get outta here alive._



Knowledge Technology check (1d20+18=37)


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 17, 2008)

While Keane tries to make peace, more guards rush in, Bringing the total to 15 now.

Pale chants to her gods and as she finishes a grenade flies through the window from outside landing at the feet of 3 guards,     It explodes straight up in a column rather that outward as would be expected.    Incapasitating 2 of the guards, But your still rather surrounded.  

Mykeal playing with the buttons on the remote suddenly opens a staticy tear in the fabric of space/time and you hear more sounds of violence outside.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 17, 2008)

*"Mon Dieu!"* Jacques exlaims as the grenade rolls in as an answer to Jaguar's prayer. He switches back to spanish as he grabs her arm. *"Come my feline friend, seems the technician just made us a way out."*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 17, 2008)

"Whelp, time to go I should think." Mykael steps to the side, letting the others go first.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 17, 2008)

Pale Jaguar began to run towards the tear in space, she said, "Good bye Jacob..." 

As she dove into the tear, Pale Jaguar hoped that the queen would be on the other side so that she could slap the monarch hard; although if she were able to, Pale Jaguar would toss the queen through the tear so that she could be reunited with her people.  After all, she deserved to suffer along side of her people instead of living peacefully with her attendants on the Nexus while countless numbers died in the chaos that would lead up to the world's destruction. Unfortunately, if Pale Jaguar and the others did find a way to save the Queen's doomed world, she expected that the Queen would claim to be her world's savior because it would be impossible for her to return once her people learned of her escape.  

Considering the actions of the guard who killed Jacob, Pale Jaguar had a feeling that one of the guards would eventually reveal the secret behind the Queen's escape.


----------



## Douane (Jan 18, 2008)

_Oh, fragging great, the Princess lost it!_


When Pale Jaguar starts to wail, Keane turns around a bit and thus catches the grenade's explosion only on the corner of the eye which go instanly dark for a milisecond to compensate for the flash. _Frag, what's with these amateurs? Pathologically averse to any kind of negotiation?_


"Sorry to throw your heroic rear-guard action, Brainiac, but I am the closest thing to a bulletproof wall we have, and thus I go last. Period."

Pushing Mykael towards the tear, Keane quickly bends down and hoists Jacob's body over his shoulder before jumping through the portal himself.

"Here goes nothing!"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 18, 2008)

"Yes well, I'm not wanting to take a bullet for you metallic ass, but I don't want the rift to close when this device goes through it. I've only seen it work once, figuring it out in all it's glory will take some time. Now, if you don't mind........ get your ass through the rift." Mykael is somewhat startled by his own aggressive behavior, apparently this man was rubbing off on him.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 18, 2008)

Vela doesn't wait to hear more.

When the reinforcements arrive, she looks back to see the others vanishing into the rift. She quickly follows suit, not wanting to be left behind on this strange and hostile world.


----------



## Douane (Jan 18, 2008)

"News-flash for you, Brain-Boy, the last time we saw the gizmo in action it went _first_ through the portal. So, unless you fragged this up and are not as smart as you think you are, there is no problem with you ..."  at this point Keane grabs Mykael's shoulder with his free hand and then pushes him forcefully into the tear " ... going first."
_
Yeah, great idea, Brainiac. The guy with the only thing able to get us out of where you are sedning us to stays behind. Suuure._


"Here goes nothing!" (Keane jumps into the tear.)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 18, 2008)

"You don't understand technology do you? The very fall it took could of damage circuits, shorted wires. Either of those could damanger or alter it's program. Whatever you want, I hope your ass gets stuck here." Mykael walks into the tear.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 19, 2008)

As you step through the tear you find yourself falling about 6 feet onto a green plain of grass and plants a small clearing and a beautiful tranquil clearing.     The sun shines above you.      It's a peaceful, lovely day.   And you are alone.    The Queen and her posse are not here.      


The remote in Mykeals hand has a flashing red light on it's display and a numerical countdown.    27 minutes remaining.

The tear closes above you.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 19, 2008)

"Well now......that's interesting. Apparently, we either have 27 minutes until _this_ world is destroyed or 27 minutes to return home." Mykael turns the instrument over in his hands, trying to get a feel for it. There really isn't too much to it, at least not to the naked eye. Such an item would take decades to figure out, even if the rifts were well known. 




ooc: I'd like to have Mykael see what all he can discover about this device. Anything and everything would be helpful.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 19, 2008)

After falling through the tear, Pale Jaguar quickly scanned around at her surroundings before taking out her ceremonial dagger and using it to create a small patch of dirt several feet away from where she fell.  She then took on of her arrows, broke it into two pieces then jammed the longer piece into the ground before using the smaller piece to mark where it's shadow fell.  

She then stood up and began criss crossing the clearing as if looking for something..


Survival:   Checking for signs of animal life. 1d20 + 12 = 19


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 19, 2008)

Vela twists adroitly in midair as she falls and lands on her feet, flexing to take up the momentum until she's crouched on all fours. After a moment of looking around cautiously, she rises back to her feet and sniffs the air in each direction.

(using Scent)


----------



## Douane (Jan 19, 2008)

Keane looks carefully left and right to study the scenery and check for any unusual and/or out-of-place details before doing a fist pump.

"Yes, I knew it! Congratulations, Brainiac, you successfully botched it - unless our Nexus friends did some serious redecorating, which I really doubt."



Spot (1d20+14=20)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 19, 2008)

"You're welcome to try to figure out the remote. I doubt you could though. It's slightly difficult to operate a complex piece of machinery from a different world. It's not like a gun, you don't just point and shoot. If you have nothing to say that could help figure this thing out, then shut up. I'm trying to think."


----------



## Douane (Jan 19, 2008)

"Touchy, touchy, Brainman. Nervous much? Man, you sure could have used some of my training because _we_ were taught how to ignore disturbances when something more important needs our undevided attention but I guess sitting in a lab and pondering the nature of coffee and donuts all day was pretty rough, too.

By the way, regarding 'point and shoot', Wyatt Earp: If you ever get such an itchy trigger-finger again as back there, I am going to take your gun away. Because it's probably a bit too _complicated_ for you."

With a shake of his head Keane goes back what he originally had intended to do before the Egghead had mouthed off again: After making sure that Jacob was really dead he starts to methodically frisk the body and take everything he had on him.

"Jacob, my friend, you weren't really talkative in life - let's see what you have got to say in death."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 19, 2008)

Pale Jaguar stood several feat away, from the group along the clearing's edge as Mykael and Kaene began to speak. She frowned and hoped that their bickering wouldn't get too loud. She turned towards them and placed a finger to her lips and she quietly spoke in Spanish. "I don't want you two to scare away the animals.  If I can find a bird, it might know where a city is..."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 19, 2008)

Mykael turns to Keane, "Try to take my gun and one of us will die. You are _not_ in the military any more boy. Your orders are suggestions now. Until you learn something of my world, don't speak of it." He walks over to Jaques and asks politely, "Perhaps you can serve as translator for me. I would like to know what everyone's name is after all. It only seems polite."


----------



## Douane (Jan 19, 2008)

Keane only grinned in response. Most eggheads usually overrated their own intelligence but this one went across the whole scale, fantasizing that he could really throw down with a CAT.

"Learn to pay attention next time:

- Mykael, formerly involved in cybernetics,

- Vela from the Tigren six, predatory. Currently in reclamation,

- Jacques de Polignac, bodyguard to the Emperor Napoleon XI of the Great French Empire,

- "I am Ix Sak B'alam, Lady Pale Jaguar. I am a healer on the island of Cozumel" [Unable  to exactly pinpoint which part of the sentence is her name, Keane simply tries to repeat what the auditory playback loops gives him, obviously in very bad Spanish.] who is also staring rather angrily at me right now. 

_Thanks, Jacob, why couldn't you have some sort of universal translator gizmo on you or something?_

- and the inimitable me, Keane Sorutu."


Once again little symbols of light dance in Keane's eyes as he accesses his cyberware.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 19, 2008)

"Clade," Vela comments absently, still focused on her nose.

"Predatory clade."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 19, 2008)

She gave Kaene a bewildered look as she heard what he said while recognizing that, for some unknown reason, he was restating everyone's name.  Strangely enough, he seemed to think her entire statement was her name.  

She walked up to hiim then stood  before him and  placed her hand on her chest and said, "Ix Sak Balam."  After a brief moment, she then repeated, in spanish, "Señorita Jaguar Pálida (Lady Pale Jaguar)."


OoC: Damn accent's and tildes ... I don't know how to put them into bbcode without copying and pasting


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 20, 2008)

"You're still thinking your the officer, the commander aren't you? Your not, your nothing. The world that made you what you are doesn't exist. You might of been a badass on your version of Earth, but your not as tough as you think you are. Remember little boy, no matter how good you are; someone, somewhere is better than you." Mykael paused for a moment, then added, "I know enough about cybernetics to know what weakness you have. To know that your thought patterns are dependant upon what program you have. I know enough to short circuit it or even reprogram you. Imagine waking up to a blank memory chip, or finding that your cybernetic enhancements would rather harm you than help you. Yes, I can do that. If you want to boss someone around, then walk off. Go find some little kid. I've had enough of you."


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 20, 2008)

[sblock=Keane Sorutu]You observe your surroundings and it appears to be a pristine untouched bit of wilderness, beyond your clearing the forest thickens and develops heavy underbrush.    You don't immediately spot any wildlife but they were likely frightened away by the tear and your fall.   On Jacobs body you find a card sized computer, a Ballistic handgun, a mesh hood of some sort with a link port to the computer. his button sized paratransponders, and a bottle of emergancy rations in pill form.[/sblock]

[sblock=Señorita Pálida Jaguar]You search the clearing and find signs of animals passing through here within the day.   Many of the tracks you find are familiar to you, but a few of the larger ones you don't seem to recognize.   It has rained within the last 24 hours and the runoff suggests the possiblity of a stream to the south of here.   You find eadible berries on a thorny bush at the side of the clearing,   They are small and sour. [/sblock]

[sblock=Vela] You scan the clearing, the air is amazingly clean, you do not smell the damaged world of your home.   You smell no sign of Pures anywhere nearby.    There is flowing water to the south, and between there and here you smell mammal, large unfamiliar, and prey.  [/sblock]

[sblock=Jacques de Polignac]You find the landing in the clearing uncomfortable and as you try to get your bearings your 'friends' continue to fight and argue even before they know if they are safe.  [/sblock]

[sblock=Mykeal]The flashing red light is obviously a warning.   The device is not working as it should.  The countdown timer, now slightly over 24 minutes remaining is a recharge indicator opening another window before the device is recharged is not possible.     Geographical indicator shows North America, Somewhere in Georgia.   Dimensional indicator show Historical Band, Subclass Biological, x54 y-12 z5 from baseline.  Previous world Historical Band, Subclass Historical, x35 y42 z4 from baseline.  Tracker indicator shows 6 neutrino signals originating from this world but the tracker seems to be damaged in some way.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 20, 2008)

She returns to the bushes then begins filling her gourd with them.   After filling her gourd, she takes several of the thorns from the bush and and places them in her medicine pouch before pulling out her bow and arrow.

In Spanish, "A big animal was here several hours ago.. and it went over there.." She pointed to the direction that the tracks lead to.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 20, 2008)

"We are in Georgia by the way." Mykael turns to Pale and says in terrible spanish, "Hola, senorita, soy Mykael......" Mykael begins to blush as he realizes just how bad his spanish is. He finally gives up on trying to form a sentence and just points to himself, "Doctor, um..... medicina?" He shakes his head, he should of studied spanish for more than just his sophmore year in high school.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 20, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Mykael turns to Pale and says in terrible spanish, "Hola, senorita, soy Mykael......"Doctor, um..... medicina?".






 "Mykael, usted es un doctor de la medicina? Soy una curadora! (Mykael you are an (teacher/expert) of medicine?  I'm a healer...)"  She smiles unaware that Medical Doctors are not exactly the same thing as an apothecaries or a healers.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 20, 2008)

"Jaques, would you mind translating for me? I don't actually speak spanish. Thank you good sir."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 20, 2008)

"There's no pollutants in the air here, as there were in the last world," Vela says after a moment.

"There's a stream or river to the south. I don't scent any humans, but there are some animals I've never smelled before between us and the river. Mammals though. Large."

Her eyes open, and she grins.

"At least we won't go hungry here."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 20, 2008)

"Okay, I wasn't going to say anything about this since I'm not certain. I _think_ that the life forms on this planet will be somewhat different than what we are use to, although I can't say how exactly. I know that doesn't help much, but it does mean that just about anything could be out here with us." Mykael pauses a moment then says, "Oh, and we can't use the remote for another 20 some minutes; and it seems to be shorting out."


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 20, 2008)

Jacques nods to Mykael. His own english wasn't too good either but he could try. *"Yes, I change words to spanish for you. Apologies, my anglais not good."*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 20, 2008)

"It has to be better than my Spanish." he says with a laugh. Jaques made him feel somewhat relaxed for some unknown reason, perhaps it was the man's mixture of "old time" values with a "new age" persona. "Thank you for assisting with this Jaques."


----------



## Douane (Jan 20, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Clade," Vela comments absently, still focused on her nose.
> 
> "Predatory clade."



"Oh, my mistake. Predatory _clade_ then - whatever that is."




			
				Relique du Madde said:
			
		

> She walked up to hiim then stood  before him and  placed her hand on her chest and said, "Ix Sak Balam."  After a brief moment, she then repeated, in spanish, "Señorita Jaguar Pálida (Lady Pale Jaguar)."



"X ... well, whatever. Senorita Jaguar seems to be a bit more manageable, but I still like _Pocahontas_ the best," Keane finishes with a wide grin, well aware that she won't understand a word.


----------



## Douane (Jan 20, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> "You're still thinking your the officer, the commander aren't you? Your not, your nothing. The world that made you what you are doesn't exist. You might of been a badass on your version of Earth, but your not as tough as you think you are. Remember little boy, no matter how good you are; someone, somewhere is better than you." Mykael paused for a moment, then added, "I know enough about cybernetics to know what weakness you have. To know that your thought patterns are dependant upon what program you have. I know enough to short circuit it or even reprogram you. Imagine waking up to a blank memory chip, or finding that your cybernetic enhancements would rather harm you than help you. Yes, I can do that. If you want to boss someone around, then walk off. Go find some little kid. I've had enough of you."




The instant the words are spoke Keane is already on his feet, the knives appearing out of nowhere in his hands. Though still appearing unmoved, his inner rage starts to boil within at the mere suggestion of being like a machine in any way.

"I should kill you, right here and now, to get this over with." For a moment the knives quiver in his hands before vanishing back into their armor sheaths. Falling back into his cross-legged seating position, Keane then goes on - his voice still as flat as ever before. "But I won't. When I ceased being a soldier I decided that if I have to kill I will do so for appropriate reasons. Being annoyed or nursing a bruised ego are not viable reasons and thus you are safe for the moment. Just don't carry it too far."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 20, 2008)

"The next time you make any move like that toward any of us, I will shoot you." Mykael threatens coldly. "Now that that is over," Mykael states as though nothing had happened, "I am open to suggestions on to what to do. No matter what, we can't leave this place for another 20 some minutes. I need to alittle time to figure out more about this remote, as I understand the basics I think but not everything."


----------



## Douane (Jan 20, 2008)

"Oh, please, just go ahead and _try_. I shiver in anticipation."


Lifting the pistol and its amunition from the pile of Jacob's goods beside him Keane flings them (carefully) across the clearing into Pale Jaguar's lap before pocketing the rest.

"Congratulations, _Pocahontas_, you just became the proud owner of a primitive firearm based on ballistic principles. Since I've trained with such weapons during "Enemy Armament" orientation I'll teach you how use it when we have the time.

And till we've got something better to do ... good night, everyone!"

Simply falling onto his back - comfortable or not doesn't really matter to him - Keane closes his eyes and prepares for a quick power-nap.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 20, 2008)

"Yes, well....... sleep may not be a bad idea..........."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 21, 2008)

While Mykael and Keane briefly argued, Pale Jaguar jaguar returned to the arrow fragments that she stuck into the ground then sat down and then continued working on her compass.  She smiled to herself, knowing that while the Keane and Mykael argued, she was able to figure out the compass directions well enough to know that the water run off she noticed headed south.

Shortly after completing her compass, Keane tossed Jacob's gun into her lap.  She looked at the gun for a moment, then slipped it between her cord belt and her dress so that it was firmly against her hip.   She may not understand how or why guns worked, but at least she understood how to use one as a result of her observing the spanish during her year of captivity. 

She stood up then began to walk along the edge of the clearing and began to gaze through the underbrush hoping that she could identify any plants or herbs that would be usable for medicinal purposes.


Knowledge: Earth & Life Sciences   1d20 + 8 = 23


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2008)

Realizing that the others didn't seem terribly interested in her news, Vela shrugs and turns to head south...meaning to go get a look at the animals and see what they were. As she stalks away, the color of her skin and clothing swirls and shifts, mimicking the play of shadow and light, of browns and greens...making her nearly impossible to see.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 21, 2008)

Passing the bushes with the berries she paused, and wondered if they were getting hungry.  She glanced over to their direction and noticed the obvious and quickly called out to Jacques in spanish, "Vela is gone!"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 21, 2008)

Hearing the rather urgent cry, Mykael turns and looks around the immediate area. "Crap, where did Vela go?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2008)

(hee...am I too far to hear the cry? )


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 21, 2008)

Jacques has kept a close eye on Jaguar. He liked the girl, the Lord know why. But he had an urge to keep her safe. Maybe it was just his training. His emperor was dead, all of the royal family was dead, his reason of living had died. But on this "fey" he had found a new royal to protect. And so he had missed completely Vela leaving. He looks around as Jaguar calls the fact. *"Okay you two. Enough with the fight. I'm not sure but I guess our tigery friend decided to scout ahead. Which is actually a good idea compared to fighting eachother here."*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 21, 2008)

Mykael smiles, "Ah, fights over. Now where did she get off to? I would rather us not split up."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 21, 2008)

In Spanish, "We can follow her if we found her..."  Her voice trailed off for a moment since she did not know the word 'footprint' in any language besides for the Yucatec form of Mayan.   She frowned for a moment then continued in an unsure voice, "feet marks."


----------



## Douane (Jan 21, 2008)

Without opening his eyes or changing his position, Keane replies:

"Yup,_ Frenchy_, great idea ... or not? Perhaps in comparison to in-fighting, but that's it.. 

Since Stripey strikes me as a loner I'd guess she was just a little bored and decided to look around. But would she remember to use her transponder if necessary?

And if we really leave this world in another 15 minutes or so, "scouting _ahead_" won't do much good anyway."


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 21, 2008)

Pale you manage to find Aloe for burns Lambs Ear for packing wounds, and Wild Garlic for anti-fungal.   


[sblock=Vela] You scout ahead making your way through the underbrush, to the clearing of the riverbank.   Drinking from the stream is a small herd (9) of creatures.   Appearing like tree sloths only much bigger (15ft tall), Lathargic and unawares, they're bodies covered in algea growing on their long shaggy fur making them appear dark green.

Suddenly one stops from drinking, and sniffs the air,    It lets out a shreiking call. The others then join,   Then they begin to run.

They wern't sniffing your direction they smelled something on the other side of the river, and are now running your direction.    You don't smell it yet.[/sblock]

Everyone.   Your discussions are interupted by a shreiking call, then another then another a whole chorus of them, and they're getting closer.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 21, 2008)

Mykael curses when he hears the shriek, "Let me guess....... here comes something that wants to kill us."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2008)

Vela frowns. Two dangers, stampede and the predator that alarmed them.

She first turns to run out of the path of the stampede, then sprints back towards where the others are. She doubts she'll be able to outrun the animals...hopefully they'd be able to stop arguing long enough to figure out how to avoid them themselves.

But they might not know about what was coming after them.

She drops the protective coloration too, assuming instead a bright yellow shade to enhance her visibility to the others once she's in view.


----------



## Douane (Jan 21, 2008)

Keane jumps to his feet and tries to discern what exactly comes at them and from which direction.

"Not neccessarily ... could be a warning call, either - besides, not all predators announce their presence. But whatever it is, it sure ain't one thing: small."


Spot (1d20+14=15) [Aargh!!!]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 21, 2008)

She quickly picked a hands full of Lambs ear and wild garlic then listened to the shrieks.  She was unaware what they were, but she knew one way that she could find out if they were created by a person of an animal.  She made a quick prayer asking the spirit animals for the ability to understand the words spoken by their people.

She cupped her hands around her mouth then tried to imitate the shrieking sound she heard and hoped that what ever made the sound would respond.


*Action:* Cast Speak With Animals. *Cast Time*: 1 Action. *Duration:* 7 minutes.


[sblock="Spells Remaining"]
Divine Heritage: Create Water (1/day), Cure Minor Wounds (1/day), Light (1/day);
0 - Cure Minor Wounds (x3), Light (x1), Resistance (x2)
1 - Cure Light Wounds (x2), Entangle (x1), Pass Without Trace (x1), Speak with Animals (x0), Spirit Club (x1)
2 - Bark Skin (x2), Enhance Ability (x1), Fog Cloud (x1), Gust of Wind (x1)
3 - Call Lightning (x1), Cure Moderate Wounds (x1), Sleet Storm (x1)
4 - Cure Serious Wounds (x1), [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 21, 2008)

"Well....... I believe we should probably move to where we at least have some cover. I don't like being on the open plain. Mykael understood what the others were saying, if that sound wasn't made by a predator (which Keane pointed out it likely wasn't) then it was the prey. No matter what though...... danger was coming. 



[sblock=Darwin]

I wanted a spot and listen check, but thought that you should roll for it. Also, would Knowledge (Life Science) help here? I wouldn't think so, but you never know. Oh, and would you mind updating me on the time left on the remote every once in a while? Thank you good sir. 

p.s.  You are right about the Superhero thing. I can't make up my mind. I want the agile guy who is tough, but that's where I get stuck. [/sblock]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 21, 2008)

[sblock=Vela]You smell it just before you see it stomping through the trees, Huge, reptile with jaws so large to bite one of these beasts in half.    It's hungry and vicious.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mykeal]You see a rustling in the trees and something yellow running in front of it.    17 minutes to go.   no life sciences till you see it.[/sblock]

[sblock=Keane]You see a rustling in the trees.[/sblock]

[sblock=Pale]  The shreiks say "Run" "Biter"[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 21, 2008)

In Spanish, "They are running from a hunting animal.." She pulls out the Jacob's gun and runs towards the thorny bushes. She then raises the gun up towards the heaven (at an angle) then fires it.

Hoping that the animals could hear her, and that her statement would not make things worse,  she then yells in Yucatac Mayan, "I am a large bitter who is taller then tallest tree, and I am hungry.  If you come to the grass, I will eat you."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 21, 2008)

"What's that yellow thing? Running from the trees over there." Mykael says pointing toward the treeline. "Well, looks like a predator is coming. Animals don't run from nothing." Mykael pulls his plasma pistol and drops into a crouch, mimicing what he observed Keane doing earlier.


----------



## Douane (Jan 22, 2008)

Keane glanced at Pale Jaguar in open amazement for a moment till the situation caught up with him again. _How does she do that? I mean I can do a mean bear, but that sort of volume should be beyond such a tiny girl._

"Frag! Those things must be nearly as big as a Razorback! If they are fleeing they'll instinctively avoid speed bumps, so we need trees. Lots of them, and massive ones wouldn't hurt."

When Pale starts to yell even more and fire her gun, he nods in respect before springing into action. _Nice thought, Princess, but that won't work on something that big. So let's get you out of here!_ Within a meter or two of simply picking up Pale Jaguar and carrying her away Keane is stopped by Jacques who interposes himself between the two. Angrily he snarls at the man:

"3 choices, buster: One, she runs. Two, I carry her. Three, I carry both of you. No discussion!

And you: [pointing at Mykael] Defensive stance if there is something to defend - this clearing isn't."



[sblock=Blackrat]Sorry for writing for your character, Blackrat! Just thought it would make sense as Jacques considers himself her protector and this stops Keane from interfering with Pale's spell. If you don't like it, I'll edit it accordingly, of course. [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 22, 2008)

"Good point. Is that yellow thing our friend? We may not have the time to get to the trees..........."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2008)

At the sound of the gunshot, Vela swerves a little to correct her course. She waves her arms and shouts as loud as she can, "RUN!"

The large native predator...and its size was ridiculous, she thought...how could any ecosystem support a carnivore of such proportions?...was only moments behind her. With fortune, it would be more interested in the larger, more familiar prey. But if they escaped, she was sure it would settle for her and the others.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 22, 2008)

She gazes over Kaene's shoulder. "Es Vela!.."  Then she notices the trees behind Vella shake with movement.  "CORRE!"

OoC:  How far am I from the trees at the edge of the clearing?


----------



## Douane (Jan 22, 2008)

"What yellow thing? There is no ... Oh, that one." Keane mentally curses himself for having focused too much on the princess and not enough on the rest of the group. "Frag! Frag! Frag! What's she doing there? ... Still, anything's better than this clearing. We need to veer off their path as far as possible! Besides, I don't think we want to meet what's behind them!"

_Extreme times require extreme measures. _True to this old saying, Keane finally unslings his Teleforce Rifle, something he'd managed to avoid for a long time. Mentally ordering the targeting monocle to deploy, he turns back to Jacques and asks calmly:

"Time runs. Do you?"


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 22, 2008)

OOC Pale, the clearing is about a hundred yards in diameter, I havn't been tracking motion exactly so you could be anywhere in there.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 22, 2008)

"Head into the trees?" Mykael half asks, half states. He knew that, odds were, they couldn't out run this thing.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 22, 2008)

*"To the trees."* Jacques nods and grabs Pale's arm. *"Can't waste any more time. Let's go!"*

OOC: No prob Douane. But I'm a bit taken back by the speed things progress during the time I'm sleeping. It seems I'm the only one on this side of the globe, which means that while you guys are posting, I'm sleeping. I can manage the one post per day, but it seems that I'm losing much in the mean time.

[sblock=Darwin]Just an unrelated question. Did you drop completely from WG's Dawn of Defiance? I felt that Koyi was darn cool character and I was a bit sad to notice that you haven't posted in a while.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 22, 2008)

Pale Jaguar began to blush; she was not used to being led in the manor that Jacques was leading her and found it strangely comforting since at the moment, she found herself struggling to come up with a plan to combat the creature that was hunting them considering that she had a feeling that it was too big to be hampered by her magic.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 22, 2008)

OOC:  I'll post real update later.

My appologies Blackrat I should have reigned in for you.   I've been attempting to hold back the plot for you, cuz honestly, my responsibilities keep me where I shouldn't be posting more than once per day.    But I've felt I should post something for these guys when they're asking questions and then going on saying more things.  

Not sure what the solution is, this game is 2 fast at times, 2 slow at others.    I might not be able to update at all today, we'll have to see.   My girlfriend is undergoing surgery in 2 hours.    So I'll be swamped.     


I want you guys to keep conversating between yourselves but please lets hold actions to at the most once per day please.

As for Dawn of Defience, I'm not sure, he's holding me in the game in case I want to come back but while I liked Koyi, I've felt rather lost in that game not knowing what to do.   We'll see.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 22, 2008)

ooc: Whoa, you never told me that Darwin! I'll be thinking of you both today. Drop me a line and let me know bud. Better yet, I'm just going to text you. 

Blackrat, sorry budddy. I will slow down for ya. I don't want anyone to get left behind.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 23, 2008)

Vela hits the tree line just in time to see the group make it to the trees to the side of the  clearing.   She angles her gallop to catch up to them.     

You all see the herd emerge from the treeline Sloth like creatures only 12 to 15 feet tall.    Unlike sloths though they gallop on all fours running along the edge of the trees.  

Not fast enough though.    Bursting from the trees not far from Vela's position, knocking down a tree as it comes is what looks like a T-Rex,   50 feet tall with an oversized head and oversized jaws.     It picks up one of the sloths biting through it and shaking it about.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 23, 2008)

Mykael's mouth drops......_ A freakin' dinosaur!_ The little kid in him screamed in amazement and was thrilled to see the creature. The adult nearly crapped his pants. "Well...... they say that their vision is based on movement, stay and test that out Keane."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 23, 2008)

Pale Jaguar glanced over her shoulder and felt herself being jerked forward by Jacques who held tightly onto her hand as they fled.  She squirmed her hand free from his, then whispered.  "We can not run from it forever... eventually we will tire and it will eat us."

She calmly took off her headdress then walked towards a nearby bush and placed it firmly on the top of  a nearby thorny bush, then unhooked the pelt she wore as a cloak and draped it on the front of the bush.  She then glanced to Jacquas and smiled.  "So let it learn that we are not food to be eaten."


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 23, 2008)

Without they knowing it, Mykael and Jacques went through the same thought process seeing that creature. Jacques nods to Jaguar. *"No we cant, but we can hide in these woods. I think it's more interested in those animals anyways. At least they're bigger."* He leads the group away from the "trap" Jaguar set up. *"We better not be near if it spots that."* He says both in spanish and english.


----------



## Douane (Jan 23, 2008)

"Frag! That Rex is bigger than a Razorback!" Bringing up the rear of the group, Keane constantly looks back to check on the Tyrannosaurus and the path it takes. Pale Jaguar's "trap" raises a tight smile from him despite the dire situation. Quite obviously whichever place she came from didn't have to deal with monster animals on a regular basis. But it's Mykael's jab that finally gives him an idea of what to do. "Not so bad, Brainiac, not so bad ... Let's see how it works."

He stops running from one step to the next and whirls around. Keeping the dinosaur straight up in his sights and the TF rifle at the ready, Keane accesses the rudimentary threat analysis package the monocle can provide.

"The rest of you: keep running!!!"



OoC: Keane basically uses the Biosensor part of his HUD on the Rex which allows him to check the current Hitpoints of a target within range with a full-round action.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 23, 2008)

Mykael wasn't one to complain about running..... from a dinosaur. He followed Keane's advice and keeps running, though he's not real sure where the group is running to.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 24, 2008)

The T-Rex swallows its meal whole as the other sloths slip into the trees.   

The huge beast stands in the clearing, he roars a bellowing roar and sniffs the air, before looking in the direction of the party.

OOC:   Keane, your BioScanner reports 250 hp...     If anyone does any combat actions or something that needs to be handled round by round give me an init roll.  Mykeal, the  Quantum Tunnler shows 14 minutes remaining on its display.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 24, 2008)

Mykael reads 14 minutes left on the remote........_"God why can't time pass faster now!! It always crawls when you need it to hurry the hell up."_ Mykael ducks behind a tree and tries to catch his breath.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 24, 2008)

When Vela sees that the party is reacting, she stops signaling and risks a look back. Realizing that its snack won't last it long, she takes a gamble, ducking low to the ground and coloring herself to resemble a small hill or rock caked in soil. Brown and green and grey splotches cover her body, clothes, and even her hair, which now looks more like a clump of bristly grass.

Only very sharp eyes would notice her yellow slitted eyes watching the enormous creature carefully for signs it's recognizing her as potential prey.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 24, 2008)

Terror fills her eyes as she yells out, "It can smell us!"  She quickly glanced around for something to help mask her scent, like a good sized mud puddle.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 24, 2008)

Jacques glances at his sword. _Not much more than a cattle-prod against that creature_ he thinks. He takes a look at the others. He was more used to following orders than making decisions and right now he felt that Keane was the most experienced soldier on the field. So he decides to keep close to Pale, but follow Keanes lead if he does anything.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 24, 2008)

Pale Jaguar crouched down at the base of a tree and scooped up a handful of damp earth then sniffed it.  The soil was not as pungent smelling as the mud of the rain forest, but at least it would help cover up her scent.  If the lizard-like beast was anything like a Jaguar, her decoy would not fool for that long especially if it was able to track her movement by scent. If that was the case, then she knew that Jacques and her would be doomed considering that failed to protect herself by asking the spirits to grant her protection from being tracked animals.

She sighed, as she rubbed the dirt onto her forearm. _I only I asked spirits for the magic that needed to avoid that a creature.._ She glanced up at Jacques, who seemed to be preoccupied by his own thoughts on the situation.  She wondered if he felt as isolated as she did, or if he regretted having to flee as much as she.

She glanced at the distant creature and bit her lip, she knew that it was trying to gat a clear bearing on her scent  The feeling of dread was beginning to get to her.  She did not have access to many magical prayers that she could defend herself with, especially one which she could use from a safe distance.  The situation was getting to her.

She wanted to speak with someone in her adopted tongue, she wanted to express all her thoughts without limiting it to the Spanish words she remembered.  She wanted to speak with her companions without relying on someone to translate her ideas from a language she slowly re mastering.   More importantly, she wanted to alleviate the fear she had of becoming some nameless creature's meal....   

She gave Jacques a reassuring smile, hoping that he wouldn't have noticed the slight panic she was feeling, then quietly asked, "Is anything wrong?"  She glanced down, "I hope nothing is bothering you.."


----------



## Douane (Jan 24, 2008)

_'Tracking by movement', my butt! That thing is smelling us!_ Keane curses mentally as the truth dawns on him. _Now everything's up to whether the Rex prefers his standard, well-known prey or is into experimental exotic cuisine. Great.
_
If the great Scourge of the North - the mighty Razorback - was any indication, the Teleforce rifle alone wouldn't be enough to stop this dino, not nearly enough. And though he had gone hand-to-claw with Razorbacks more than once before, Keane didn't particularly desire to repeat that feat with this 'Jaws-on-legs'. Well, at least its hunched-over stance combined with its sheer size would make it possible for him to attack the body itself, if neccessary, while hindering the beast by limiting its maneuverability the denser the forest became.

Without taking his eyes of the Rex he begins to slowly back up, relying on the armor sensors to not bump into trees or any other obstacles.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 24, 2008)

The Rex stomps about the clearing bending down in a few places smelling at your earlier tracks then sniffs at the air again.

He begins slowly approach your direction, but doesn't seem to have seen you yet.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 24, 2008)

_"Interesting....... he can smell us, but can't see us."_ Mykael stops and watches the monster approach. He is amazed by the sheer bulk of the creature.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 25, 2008)

Pale Jaguar watched the creature as it paced around in the clearing then noticed how it kept walking past Vela as it followed the trails created by the group's previous movement.   She then realized that her decoy wouldn't work for very long.  She then sighed realizing that she may had to do something that would be extremely risky in order to drive away the creature. 

In spanish, "Jacques help me gather sticks and leaves so I can make a small fire.  The smoke may help us."


----------



## Douane (Jan 25, 2008)

Keane keeps walking backwards, though he veers off the path the others have taken in order to avoid leading the Rex to their scent trail, too.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 25, 2008)

*"And I imagined to die with a blade in my heart"* Jacques mutters quitly in french. He nods to Jaguar and says in english to Mykael. *"Twigs. Gather. She plans to make fire."* Jacques gets to it himself too.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 25, 2008)

"The creature cannot see very well. It is tracking by scent alone." Mykael hears Jaques request...... and stared at him dumbfounded for a moment. "A fire? Why?...... The reason smacked him across the face, "Oh yes, good idea!" Mykael begins to assist in gathering materials that put off more smoke than fire.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 26, 2008)

The huge jaws on legs pauses at Vela's location, sniffing confused at her camouflaged form and squinting it's huge eyes.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 26, 2008)

Seeing that the beast was dangerously close to Vela, she quickly grabbed some bark, dried leaves and a stick so that she could begin the fire. 

Survival:1d20 + 12 = 25


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 26, 2008)

Pale Jaguar manages to get her fire lit.    The rex pushes at Vela with it's snout sniffing then raises it's head and looks around....


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 26, 2008)

Vela grits her teeth and stays still... Obviously it could smell her, but as alien as it was to her, so she was to it. It couldn't decide if she was edible...or even what precisely she was. As long as it wasn't opening its mouth to try a bite...

And if it did?

She'd have to play that by ear. Maybe she could leap onto its back, if it didn't get her clamped in its teeth. From there, she could try to hack through its spine.

Or, if the others did manage to distract it, she might make a break for the trees...

Ugh. Nothing but bad choices all around.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 27, 2008)

Pale Jaguar places a leafy branch onto the fire so that it appears to flames, so that it causes the fire to begin to smoke.  She then carefully begins to fan the smoke into the clearing while making sure that her fanning does not further ignite the flames.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 27, 2008)

Mykael sees the fire and tosses his collection of green leaves onto it. It wasn't much, barely a couple of handfulls, but it was hard to pick up things with a dinosaur staring at you.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 29, 2008)

The Rex loses interest in the funny smelling rock, and stops pushing on Vela,  leaving her dirty but otherwise unharmed.

Raising up he smells the air noticing the smoke,  roars and stomps off into the opposite direction.

Mykeal the timer shows slightly over 10minutes remaining.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 29, 2008)

"It thinks the land is on fire......... amazing........" He reaches over and pats Jaguar on the back, he didn't know how to say it, but he was amazed by her. He can only smile and nod.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 29, 2008)

When the thunderous footfalls recede enough, Vela stands up and the colors painting her like the landscape melt into the normal shades of skin and equipment. She looks back after the retreating dinosaur and starts scrubbing the smudges on her with the back of her hands. Her claws flex nervously in and out of her fingertips as she heads over to rejoin the others.

"A fire was good thinking," she says as she draws near. "Dangerous, but effective. Thank you."


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 29, 2008)

Jacques smiles and bows slightly to Jaguar. *"You have saved us M'Lady. Well done."*


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 29, 2008)

Pale Jaguar smiled  for a moment then glanced down at the fire.  In Spanish, "Thank you.  Do you think we will be safe if I put the fire out?"


----------



## Douane (Jan 31, 2008)

Waiting for the dinosaur to vanish totally from his field of vision before moving, Keane finally makes his way back to the others, but not without casting a glance over his shoulder every now and then. Carelessness never paid.

"Not a bad idea, that.

Now, anybody still curious about the sights this world has to offer? If not, anybody curious about the disasters and dangers the next world might provide?"


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 31, 2008)

The remaining 10 minutes pass peacefully in a the forest without any other large predators although you do see some strange beast fly over, reptilian and feathered.

After the timer counts down it the display clears and says waiting.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 31, 2008)

"Well here goes nothing." Mykael presses the button.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 31, 2008)

"It IS amazing here," Vela remarks, looking around. "So different. So much life..."

She trails off as the button is pressed, then asks, "Where are we going now then?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 31, 2008)

Pale Jaguar extinguishes the fire before she gathered the rest of her belongings and joined the others in the clearing.  Se made a quick prayer to Kukulkan and hope that he would guide the group towards safety.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Feb 1, 2008)

Mykeal pushes the button, and a tear opens in the space time continuum.


As you step through the tear the first thing you notice about your new world is the sky.   Although it's cloudy it's obvious this is not normal to you.   The sky is yellow.    The next difference from the last world is your not alone this time

This time you stand beside a busy road, with cars headed to a large city roughy a mile away, there are road signs in a language you can't make out, written in a asian script

The Quantum Tunnler display shows a warning. "Insufficient Quantum flux for quick charge.  Estimated charge time, 112 hours 37 minutes."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 1, 2008)

"Well, we're gonna be here for a few days. This remote won't work again for 112 hours. I believe that means that we have roughly that amount of time before this world is gone, which should give me enough time to learn quite a bit more about this remote." Mykael shakes his head, a yellow sky. He could only wonder what was in the air that made it yellow.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 1, 2008)

Pale Jaguar glanced up at sky, "The sky looks sick.."   She paused for a moment as she scanned her surroundings.  This world reminded her of the world where Jacob died, although at the moment, this world seemed more peaceful.

She looked at the strangely written sign, and frowned since she was unable to recognize any of the symbols that were placed on its surface.  She glanced to Jacques, while hoping that someone knew the sign's language, since she herself did not know magic that could help her understand the writing.  In spanish, she asked, "What does it say?"


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 1, 2008)

*"I have no idea m'lady. Possible tells what the name of the city over there is. In my world we made this kind of signs for that purpose. But I don't know the language."* Jacques explains to Jaguar. He looks at Mykael. *"I don't like this place. We should find a place to wait for the thing to work again."*


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 1, 2008)

She gazed in the direction of the city, "It is good to know that people are not different..."   She paused for a moment, "Do you think Naiya will be safe until we return to the Nexus?"


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Feb 1, 2008)

[sblock= OOC Relique Du Madde only]Ouch I guess we forgot about your kitty.... Give me a bit while I try to come up with some believeable way of getting her back to you,  I'm sorry.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 1, 2008)

[sblock="ooc"]Don't worry.  I also forgot about her to...  Luckily Pale JAguar always has the option of abandoning it and selecting a new companion since the d20 Past Shaman class doesn't penalty her for loosing a companion. [/sblock]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Feb 4, 2008)

The day idly passes by as you wait along the roadside.   A few cars pass by, they appear what would be normal for the end of the 20th century Earth.      The geographical display on the quantum tunneller,  shows your location as what would be the middle of the pacific ocean on a normal map of the earth.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 4, 2008)

Mykael stares at the remote. "Let's get somewhere so I can sit and think about this thing without worrying about another dinosaur chasing me."


----------



## Douane (Feb 4, 2008)

"Wouldn't be a bad idea, that," Keane sounds from the hole he is digging nearby to serve as a grave for Jacob's body which he had retrieved just before jumping the portal again. "From dino-hell to environmental hell, what's next? If it still exists I'd like to recommend my old world. _That_ would really top everything."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 4, 2008)

"Jacob said our worlds were gone," Vela says...not sounding as much like a reminder as of someone who's just starting to really wrap her head around a hard idea.

She looks around.

"I wonder if this is what might have happened to my world...if we had not acted as we did."


----------



## Douane (Feb 4, 2008)

Between two shovels of earth, Keane's reply came from the grave. "Sorry, Stripey, I know, Solon and all that _"De mortuis nihil, nisi bene."_, but you really gotta stop believing everything somebody tells you. Apology in advance, Jacob, my man, but there was something really fishy about the whole deal. Not to mention that a cosmic Pac-man eats whole worlds and we save the fragging Queen of England ? Last time _I _checked most monarchs are not really top-level scientists."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 4, 2008)

Pale Jaguar waits for several minutes, spending much of the time watching the cars pass.    She found herself amazed by the speed which the cars traveled and began to wonder how it was like to ride within one of them.

She gave a quick glance at the others who seemed to be preoccupied in their conversation,  then towards the not so distant city.  She was pretty sure that it would not take that long to walk to the city, but her curiosity got the best of her and she began in an attempt to wave one of the cars over to the side of the road.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 4, 2008)

Jacques looks on as Keane starts digging. He would help but he didn't have a shovel of his own. A bit amazed that this grunt did have one, but remembering from his days in the normal infantry, he realized that it was part of the normal issued equipment. Suddenly he notice Jaguar waving at the passing cars. He almost jumps at her but manages to restrict his reaction and merely grabs her hand and pulls it down. *"M'lady! That is not a good idea. We need to first bury Jacob. And even after that, walking would be safer. We wouldn't all fit in one car, and none of us speaks their language."* He suddenly changes to english and loudly asks the others pointing at the sign: *"Or can anyone read that?"*


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 4, 2008)

Pale Jaguar was caught off guard and quickly glanced away from shame.  "I did not know.."  She sat down then began drawing glyphs in the dirt.  "I wish I knew their language...  I'm afraid of how lonely I will be if you also die."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 4, 2008)

Vela shrugs at Keane.

"I don't have any reason not to believe him right now. Maybe later I will. What he said about my world would explain the strangeness that happened just before I appeared at the Nexus though."

She trails off, then shakes her head.

"Bah. If we're going to stay here, we should have a fire. I'll look for some wood."


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Feb 4, 2008)

A man in a blue sedan seeing the attractive young priestess waving at him pulls over to the side of the road and opens the passenger side door.

"在哪里？"


----------



## Douane (Feb 4, 2008)

"Your choice, Stripey," Keane grunts as he grips the rim of the pit he has dug and vaults himself out of it. Apparently he took the 'six feet under' idiom quite literally.

"Don't light that fire yet, though. Someone might object to us having a merry camp fire next to one of their highways and drawing attention is the last thing we want to do."

After depositing the body inside, he begins to close the grave again.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 4, 2008)

She made a quick glance to the other who were covering up the grave then to the man in the car.  The man didn't look dangerous, but she was pretty sure that she shouldn't break away from the group, and more important she wasn't sure what he would do if he saw the body which was being buried.

Thinking quickly, she pointed towards herself, the others who were in the process of filling the grave up with dirt. She then drew a circle in the air using her index finger and pointed to the city before making a motion like she was eating an invisible chickenleg.

Pale Jaguar smiled to the man hoping he would understand then thought that it might be best to trade something for this man's currency.  She bet that he, like the Spaniards valued gold above all, but unfortunately, she was stripped of any gold she carried when she was captured.  At least Pale Jaguar was allowed to keep her jade.

Noticing that the man still seemed interested in her, she untied one of her bracelets, and held it up so that the man could see its detail, then quickly drew back her arm.  She put her hands together as if praying then overturned both hands, one with the bracelet and one empty.


OoC:  Jacobs pistol is visible at her side, same with her sacrificial dagger.  She's going to ready an action to grab either of the weapons if the man tries to force her into the car.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 4, 2008)

Mykael stares at the car. It wasn't too unlike the cars from his world. Carefully holding the remote in his left hand he strolls up beside Pale Jaguar. "Mykael," he says pointing at himself. He points from himself to the man, cocks his head to the side and raises his eyebrows. He hoped that the man understood he had asked a question. Mykael looks makes sure he holds the man's gaze, then points to everyone in the group, then the car, then slowly to the city.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 5, 2008)

Jacques stares at Jaguar trying to communicate with the man. It was a good try. But when Mykael joined her, Jacques shrugged and addressed the driver. *"Uh. Parlez vous français? Or speak anglais?"* It was as good to try a more direct method of communication.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 5, 2008)

She smiled to Jacques and Mykael as they began to speak.  She figured that if the man didn't understand her gestures, there is at least a chance he might understand at least one of the languages that her of the group spoke  "Donde estamos?".


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 5, 2008)

Vela chuckles and gestures towards the car.

"It's a bit late to worry about attracting attention."


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Feb 5, 2008)

The main looks suddenly surprised and very confused at your words.  

"你是谁的人，您从哪儿来，为什么我不能明白你的话。你对你自己的。再见。"

He shuts the door and pulls away.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 6, 2008)

Pale Jaguar frowns.  "I don't think he understood us..."  She glanced to Jaques, " Do you know what language he spoke?"


----------



## Douane (Feb 6, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Vela chuckles and gestures towards the car.
> 
> "It's a bit late to worry about attracting attention."



"What?!" Turning around, Keane checks what the rest of their team was doing and then slapped his forehead in exasperation. "Man, this is worse than a kindergarden class."

Having shovelled the last earth in and onto the grave, he places Jacob's boots on the mound and provides the dead man with his final "epitaph" after setting a tiny carving of the ranger next to the boots. "Sucks to be you, Jacob."

Once he has returned the folding spade to its proper pace under the backpack and brushed the dirt off, Keane stretches his muscles a bit as he walks into new adventures.

"Alright, boys and girls. Anyone care to tell me what the hell is going on here? Itching for a sight-seeing tour?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 9, 2008)

An awkward moment followed the departure of the car, which was only destroyed by Kaene's question.

Pale Jaguar turned to Kaene then said, "El no nos entenda.. (He doesn't understand us.)"


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 10, 2008)

Jacques addresses the others in english while putting a hand on Jaguar's shoulder. *"It seems our young friend here haven't seen a car ever before. I think she thought we might be able to get a ride. I already explained that it isn't such a good idea."*


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 10, 2008)

"Staying here isn't much of a choice. We have to go somewhere. I'd appreciate having the time to figure this little remote out."


----------



## Douane (Feb 12, 2008)

Once again Keane bemoans the language difficulties in keeping this little group together as he has to rely on Jacques to translate his words.

"Good call on that, Frenchy. Any city would be mean problems right now, one where we don't understand nothing double so. And that's exactly why staying out of this one is a perfectly viable choice - especially if you _think_ about it a bit. Stripey doesn't exactly blend into a crowd - pardon the pun - and both the Princess and Frenchy look strange enough to call a lot of attention to us. And attention means trouble.

Not to mention that I'm not only a living weapon, I also look the part. How long do you figure, Brainiac, before the police or worse would be on our case?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 12, 2008)

"We should leave this road," Vela suggests. "If we can find a depression, canyon or ravine, we can go to the bottom and light a fire without attracting attention."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 12, 2008)

"About 15 minutes less than if we stay on this road metal head. In case you forgot, we were just announced. I'm telling you what I need to look into this remote, you give me what you can."


----------



## Douane (Feb 12, 2008)

"Never had any psychology courses, eh?" Keane grinned. "Right now we're just some weirdos standing in a field. Even if the guy reports us to any authorities - and it's still rather debatable if he really would - odds are good that he'll be simply laughed off for shooting back a few too much. Plus we are not walking around in anyone's precious city: no proof - no trouble - no report to write. And thus we'll go with whatever Stripey can find us.

Not really an outdoors-person, are you?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 12, 2008)

Pale Jaguar quietly listened to Jacque's translation then asked him for the meaning of several specific words which she heard the others say.  After Jacques finished translating before stating, "We hide in the dirt or in the _city_... no matter what, we will need to eat later today...."


OoC: Pale Jaguar used the English word for City instead of the Spanish one.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 12, 2008)

Jacques nods at Jaguar. *"Vela. Apologies my lack of right words. You say you from predator clan if I understood correctly? You can hunt. We need to eat eventually."* He turns to Keane. *"Lieutenant, you have spent more time on the field than I it seems. I'm a city officer. Take command. Let us find a place to lay low."*

Jacques pats Jaguar's shoulder and speaks in spanish. *"When we sit down I teach you anglais words."*


----------



## Douane (Feb 12, 2008)

"Yeah, I'm a field man - probably because there was nothing left but fields after we levelled our cities. You can can the Lieutenant, though. Never been much of an officer, even when there still was an army to serve in." Keane replies as an odd emotion crosses his stony face. " (Sigh) Listen, I know this is kinda hard for everyone and you are hardly my old squaddies but sticking together is our best choice now. If that means running a tight ship, so be it - my only care is having everyone survive. ... And given my history, surviving is what I do best."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 12, 2008)

Vela grins at Jacques. Her canines are sharp. 

"Oh yes, I can hunt. But first we need shelter, then fire. Then food."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 12, 2008)

"You're just flat out stupid aren't you? You were *burying* a damn body. Are you willing to risk him seeing it? Why in the hell do you think I joined in on doing those damn signals? I was trying to block the view of your dumbass. Maybe you should think more next time."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 12, 2008)

The brief smile on her face vanished and the first signs of the approaching argument. "Calm yourselves."  She glanced at Keane then to Mykael, sternly. "You do not have time to argue.  That man saw me wave... " she pointed to the passing cars, "but everyone else may have seen you bury Jacob if they were not watching me talk to the man.  We need to leave, now."


----------



## Douane (Feb 12, 2008)

"Psychology again, oh thinking one. It goes like this: '_Could that really have been a body? Nah!'_ And the only who could have really gotten a good view was probably far more interested in checking out the Princess, not some dude _sleeping _in the grass way back. ... " Pale Jaguar's tone makes Keane laught even if he doesn't understand a word. Her intention was still crystal clear, though. "And that seems to be the end of our little discussion - disagreeing will probably earn a club straight to noggin.

So then, Stripey, lead the way."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 12, 2008)

"Threats and insults won't keep us alive," Vela complains. "We should assume the worst for now; that they saw the body and that there will be a response. Which only means we should move farther, and faster."


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 12, 2008)

"You are an idiot. Perhaps you should try thinking before you speak? You had a shovel in your hand, freshly overturned dirt, and a "man sleeping in the grass." Maybe it's time you shut up."


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Feb 13, 2008)

OOC:   Sorry I havn't posted, No one else was posting and I got the feeling everyone had given up on the game then I got down sick.

Very Sorry, No bodies perfect.


IC:

Your group spots and hears what appears to be an ambulance heading this direction from the city   It is travelling very fast and quickly overtakes your position.   Before slowing down  and making a U turn across the Median a couple hundred feet beyond your location.   It is now coming your way.    It appears as a 20th century ambulance with asian markings.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 13, 2008)

"Well, this should be interesting. Please, go ahead and use your immense brain power Keane. Convince them the man is "sleeping."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 13, 2008)

She looks at the ambulance as it nears. "Who are they?  What do the want?"


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 14, 2008)

Jacques looks at the ambulance and then at Jaguar and grins. This was not really his style, but they were probably running out of options. *"Our carriage"* He answers in spanish. *"Ambulance drivers usually don't carry weapons, unlike us"* he says to Keane in english. *"But if anyone has better idea than steal the car, I'm all ears. Running from police for two days won't be easy."*


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 14, 2008)

Pale Jaguar glanced up towards the sky and whispered, "Do you think my magic will work on this world?"


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 14, 2008)

Mykael nods when he hears Jaques speak, "Yes, perhaps we have a ride after all..... assuming they aren't armed. I find it hard to assume though, after witnessing a t-rex charge us."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 28, 2008)

(bump)


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 28, 2008)

(twiddles thumbs... ho hum..)


----------



## Douane (Feb 28, 2008)

(I'm afraid there's not much we can do till Darwin gets his computer back [one way or the other] and judging from his last log-in date, that didn't happen yet.)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to check on him.......... oops. I'll call or text him tomorrow and see what's up. Sorry guys


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Mar 2, 2008)

OOC:  Sorry about the disappearence guys.

Literally broke the pins off my processor.  Long story.   But luckily I've taken the time without a computer and managed to get together a real world dnd game.   Now I gotta catch up on all this 4e Goodness.   Thanks for being patient.


IC:


The ambulance pulls to the side of the road near you it's siren running.    To Chinese men hop out of the ambulance,  they wear ventilator masks over their faces.  One of them carries a bag in his hands.   They approach you cautiously and speak to you in gibberish.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 3, 2008)

She gave the man a questioning look as he spoke before saying ,in Spanish, "We don't understand you."  She quickly glanced towards the others before looking at the ambulance to see if she could spot anyone inside of it.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 9, 2008)

Aware that she was, compared to these strange folk from the groundcar, the most physically outlandish of the group, Vela shuffles to the side as unobtrusively as possible. She hopes to avoid too much direct scrutiny, and keeps her mouth shut.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 9, 2008)

They were wearing ventilator masks. That didn't seem good. Jacques glanced at the sickly sky. The air must be more poisonous than they had thought. He flipped the safety of his plasma pistol but held it behind his back. *"I don't see much choice. What do you guys say. Take wheels, ride away and hide. Anyone know how to drive?"*


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 31, 2008)

(ping)


----------

